# **Holiday Chart**



## KayleeUK

*2009*

*March 2009* 

*Shelleyhope* 6th March  - offsite

*Tink2312*-21st Mar-6th Apr- Pop, Coronado Springs and Blue Heron Beach Resort 

*Wickesy* 25th Mar/8 Apr - Saratoga Springs

*eyoreaud* 27th Mar/17th Apr - Sheraton Vistana Villages/Disney Swan and Coronado Springs.

*CustardTart* 31st Mar/14th Apr - Animal Kingdom Villas & Hard Rock Hotel

*grahamo * 31st Mar/22nd Apr - The Royal Plaza ,LBV.

*April 2009* 

*Johnnysharp2* 7th/21st Apr - Polynesian Resort/Terre Verde Villa

*hannah_montana* 23rd April/7th May - Quality Inn Maingate West & Disney Wonder (30th 3 Night Cruise)

*hel1304* 23rd Apr/7th May - Sheraton Vistana Villages

*wideeyes* 25th Apr/2nd May - All Star Music

*MorningGlory* 28th Apr/16th May - St. Petersburg & Days Hotel Main Gate West

*granmaz* 29th Apr/8th June - SSR, BCV, Villa

*zara* 29th Apr/12th May - Comfort Suites Maingate & Whitesands Beach Resort Anna Maria Island

*Dizneemad* 30th Apr/15th May - Boardwalk Villas

*john storey* 30th Apr/22nd May - Saratoga Springs

*May 2009*

*jjk* 1st/8th May - Pop Century

*laura_<3* 2nd/16th May - All Star Sports

*Paulieuk1969* 2nd/9th May - Beach Club Villas

*Figaro's paws* 4th/18th May - Pop Century

*Tiggerbounce24* 5th/19th May - Pop Century

*darthtatty* 14th/28th - Contemporary Resort

*Tron[ADS]* 15th May/ -

*Girlsontour* 15th May/ - Coronado Springs Resort & Hard Rock Hotel

*pigby* 15th/29th May - All Star Music & Beach Club Villas

*fuse04* 17th May/5th June - VWL, HRH & AKV

*jockey* 17th/27th May - Animal Kingdom Villas

*wayneg* 21st/30th May - Country Inn & Suites LBV 

*June 2009* 

*Twinkly-Tink* 8th/22nd June - Port Orleans French Quarter

*Cyrano* 25th June/16th July - Fantasy World Villas

*disneydafty* 26th June/ - Animal Kingdom Villas

*July 2009* 

*minnie29uk* 14th July/4th Aug - All Star Movies

*TinkTatoo* 21st July/22nd Aug - Saratoga Springs Resort, Sunset Lakes Villa, Disney Wonder (16th 4 night Cruise)

*Dimplenose* 27th July/10th Aug - All Star Music

*binkytell* 30th July/17th Aug - Poly AKL POP

*2ScottishPrincesses* 31st July/15th Aug - Pop Century & Old Key West

*August 2009*

*SNOWHITE7* 2nd/16th Aug - Old Key West & Royal Pacific Resort

*nobodies26* 4th/25th Aug - Port Orleans Riverside

*poppie123* 5th/19th Aug - Port Orleans Riverside

*DISWolves* 6th/27th Aug - All Star Movies & Disney Wonder (23rd 4 night Cruise)

*wayneg* 6th/31st Aug - Old Key West, Disney Magic (22nd 7 night Cruise) & Animal Kingdom Lodge

*mandymouse* 8th/22nd Aug - Pop Century & Disney Wonder (16th 4 night Cruise)

*sandshal* 9th/26th Aug - Ginn Reunion Resort

*Cinderella2006* 16th Aug/ 30th Aug - Old Key West

*PudseyChancer* 20th Aug/ - Sheraton Four Points & Pop Century

*tarcc* 21st Aug/4th Sept - Yacht Club

*Irongirlof12* 21st Aug/4th Sept - Old Key West

*Lisash* 23rd Aug/ 7th Sep -

*angel659* 24th Aug/7th Sept - Villa Indian Creek

*crabbie1* 25th Aug/8th Sept - Saratoga Springs Resort & Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas

*jns* 25th Aug/10th Sept - Beach Club Villas

*September 2009*

*craigs bride* Sept - Orlando & Wedding

*granmaz* 7th Sept/18th Oct - SSR, Disney Magic, DVC ?, Villa

*Pinky166* 7th/28th Sept - OKW, Disney Wonder & Polynesian Resort

*islandmum* 8th/24th Sept - Miami, Villa at Silver Creek & Pop Century

*CustardTart* 9th/26th Sept - Boardwalk Villas, Disney Magic, Villas at Wilderness Lodge

*neoshoegal* 9th/23rd Sept- SSR

*lagunn* 15th Sept/6th Oct - Animal Kingdom Villas

*hotfudgesundae* 15th Sept/29tH Sept - SSR

*LeCras* 20th Sept/Oct - Animal Kingdom Villas & Disney Magic

*higgy66* 25th Sept/9th Oct - Port Orleans French Quarter

*Paulieuk1969* 26th Sept/10th Oct - Animal Kingdom Villas

*Dizneemad* 27th Sept/11th Oct - Port Orleans Riverside

*gemmybear83* 30th Sept/14th Oct - Port Orleans French Quarter

*October 2009* 

*nannyj* 4th/18th Oct - 

*wideeyes* 10th/28th Oct - Saratoga Springs Resort, AKL & Disney Wonder (22nd 3 night Cruise)

*BRobson* 11th/25th Oct - Oak Plantation

*princess jackson* 15th Oct - Disney Magic, Boardwalk, Animal Kingdom Villas

*natalielongstaff* 19th Oct/2nd Nov - 

*TinkTatoo* 19th Oct/2nd Nov - Saratoga Springs Resort & Bay Lake Towers

*wilma-bride* 19th Oct/2nd Nov - 

*mushumadness* 24th Oct/7th Nov - Legacy Park

*November 2009*

*gary.leann* 10th/24th Nov - Marriot Cypress Harbour

*Jentill* 19th Nov/5th Dec - All Star Music & Disney Magic

*tony64* 21st Nov/5th Dec - Barefoot'n in the keys at Old Town

*December 2009* 

*nobodies36* 1st/15th December 2009 - BCV 

*Ware Bears* 16th Dec/2nd Jan - Comfort Suites Maingate East

*2010*

*January 2010*

*February 2010*

*March 2010*

*April 2010*

*May 2010*

*LeCras* 2nd/14th May - Saratoga Springs Resort

*Natasha&Matt* 3rd/28th May - Enclave Suites, Hard Rock Hotel & Pop Century

*Tinks1984* 6th/22nd May - All Star Sports

*June 2010*

*Pinky166* 12th/Jun-24th/Jun- Disney Magic!!! Northern European Capitals Cruise

*July 2010*

**ILoveFlorida**16th/30th July - All Star Music

*August 2010*

*September 2010*

*TotallyAngelic* 18th Sept/ - Disney Magic (18th/2nd)

*hotfudgesundae* 18th Sept/5th Oct - Disney Magic (18th/2nd) & Saratoga Springs Resort

*October 2010*

*November 2010*

*December 2010*

*amystevekai&bump* 11th Dec/8th Jan - Polynesian, Boardwalk, HRH & Disney Magic (18th 11 night Cruise)

*Reply below if you would like to be added  *


__________________


----------



## uktigger

hi 
we are going 11th-25th october staying at all star movies

eve


----------



## cheryl12

Hi, we are going 12-26th June 2004 and staying in the Cypress pointe LBV


----------



## KayleeUK

UPDATED


----------



## Duggas

Hi Kaylee

We've had to change our dates due to DH's shift pattern, please could you change me from 27 Jun 05 to the 21 Jun 05.

Thanks

Pam


----------



## MsPennieLane

Hiya, we're booked to go 1-15th October 2005 staying at Quality Inn International with a night at the HRH thrown in  

Anz


----------



## RedShorts

Hi 
26 June 2004 to 10 July 2004
Villa, Southern Dunes 
Chris


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## pmcpmc

DW,DD,myself.


----------



## mushumadness

hi

we fly from manchester on november 26 and will be there till december 8th


----------



## bath1960

Hi, we are going 29 May - 13 June - Country Inn Calypso Cay


----------



## Dazed

We're off Oct 7th -21st 2004.   Hawthorn Suites, Canada ave.


----------



## Bellis Belle

Hi Kaylee

We are going 22nd Oct 05 7nights carnival cruise from Miami then to 7th Nov 05 at Coronado Springs.
thanks

Nicky


----------



## towledj

Hello. Please add us the the list. We are talking our 14 month old son for his first visit on the 24th September staying at Grand Floridian for 1 week then staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge for 1 week. Going to MNSSHP on the 3rd October. We will also be attending a wedding at the WP on the 30th Sept. DS to be page boy. So excited.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## T16GEM

Hi, we are there the 4th November to the 25th. We have got a villa for the three weeks!
And I cant wait!


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## March Hare

Hi Kaylee!

Count us in - can't believe how quick the time is going now.
Off with my family of five, and my brother ( first time)   and his family of four.

We're staying at a villa in Indian Creek from 5th - 21st August 2004

Thanks

Mark


----------



## chucklechops

Hi , 
Please can you add us to the list.
We are flying out on the 17th of may 05   cruising on the 19th for 3 days on the wonder, Back up to davenport to a villa untill 11th of june, ( oh yes 1 night at the royal pacific) How greedy are we!!!!)?
Happy holidays everyone
Chucklechops


----------



## KayleeUK

UPDATED


----------



## Riverside

Hi Kaylee,
We are staying in a villa 29 Jul - 19 Aug.
See you all there.
Regards,
Riverside


----------



## Kilted_Yank

We'll be at the Hilton Grand Vacation Club, Tuscany from 14 through 28 August, 2004!


----------



## FloridaSam

Hi 

We're off to Pop Century between 27th March 2005 and 17th April 2005.

Sam


----------



## susie2

hi kaylee, sorry we have had to change our plans, now going the 5th dec till 22nd dec 04      susie2


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Peebee

Hiya Kaylee,

Just got the paperwork from DVC this morning - we're back at the Boardwalk from April 17 till April 29 next year     

Thanks so much for keeping this list updated - it's great to see everyone's trip come around.

Paul


----------



## florry

Hi Kaylee


We are staying in Bahama Bay resort 20-27 Aug and Animal Kingdom Lodge 27 Aug - 5 Sept.

Florry


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## jakifamily

hi kaylee


we'll be staying at villas at island club july 16 to aug 2nd 2004

thanks

jaki


----------



## KayleeUK

UPDATED


----------



## Night-train

Hi Kaylee, Night-train and family off on April 4th 2005, 15 nights at All Star Movies and 6 nights in West Palm Beach to recover!!!


----------



## squitty

Hi Kaylee

Could you add us please 
23rd Oct - 6th Nov Cypress Pointe Resort

Thanks


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm already on the list but now I've finally booked - well the flydrive part anyway.  Please could you amend my entry from August 2005 to 11 - 25 August 2005.  It will definitely be in a villa - I just don't know which one.

Thanks a lot, 

Libby


----------



## lisagirlyUK

Hi ,

Lisagirlyuk and family 9 - 23 August

staying at Clear Creek villa


----------



## Melcatfish

Flying out on 2nd August 11:15am Virgin flight

Staying in a villa in Clabay Parc

Returning   23rd August

Thanks
Mel
x


----------



## jockey

Hi
we are going 21st September - 7th October staying at POFQ!!!


----------



## Mike Jones

March 17th 2005 - April 02 2005 (9 days at WDW, 7 days at Siesta Key)


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Jane and Ian

We're off on May 28th, 2 weeks in ASMo followed by a week on the Gulf Coast!! Can't wait!


----------



## Bexx

Can you add me on please - 5th - 17th Feb at OKW


----------



## Mickey_UK

Can you please add uk mickey  (Derek,Hilary DD Nicola DS Tony Natilie grandaughter Anya
we fly 3rd Nov returning 17th Nov


----------



## Netty

we will be there  from 23rd oct to 6th nov  
can't wait, staying at my sis place, villas of somerset 
Jeanette


----------



## slinky101

hiya, going for our second WDW experience 19th May 2005 for 2 wks, will be there for BOTH DD birthdays, will be  7 & 9 while we're there. using off-site villa this time.


----------



## mrshnn

we the shannon family are going to the villager premier from october 27th 2004 till november 10th 2004


thanks


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Ji||s

We are going from Oct 23rd to Nov 5th, 1 week in BWV and 1 week in Saratoga Springs.    (getting married on Oct 27th)


----------



## Clarey

Hi Kaylee we are going on 04 Feb - 19 Feb 05 - New York, Orlando and Washington  
Thanks


----------



## TraceyL

We're off on Nov 28 - Dec 9th


----------



## Bekki

Were going the 16th - 30th April 05.  Staying at the Sheraton Safari.


----------



## Celestine

Feb 11-20 2005 at ASMo & Disney CRuise


----------



## gillrogers

Hi Kaylee

we're going on 24th September 04 for 2 weeks staying in a villa in Cumbrian Lakes. - Can't wait


----------



## lucy_love_

were going on mon 13th sep until mon 27th sep to AKL. cant wait first trip. got simons book. its fab. 

love 

lucy


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## lisland

28th May off site villa


----------



## Tink78

Hi

We are going on 4th Sept for 2 weeks staying in the Animal Kingdom Lodge for our honeymoon.

Karen
x


----------



## Cassius69

Flying out on the 27th November 2004  

Flying back on the 11th December


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Dimplenose

We've finally booked a villa for next August.  We'll be staying at Windsor Palms.  

Libby


----------



## fizz13

Staying off-site from jan 1st to jan 14th. This countdown is taking forever!


----------



## feistyblue

Hi Kaylee

We are going 31st December 2005 - 21st January 2006 and are staying at Contemporary,Pop Century and Carribean Beach.

Thanks!


----------



## Stella_the_Staff

Hi Kaylee, Not sure if this is too late!  Me and my mad lot are going on October 13 2005.  Also, this is only my second time at using this so will take me a couple of years to get used to messaging.


----------



## KayleeUK

UPDATED

Michelle welcome to the dis


----------



## mandymouse

Hi Kaylee

I didn't realise that I hadn't posted the most important holiday for next year, so could you please add us:-

11th May - 29th May 2005 - Disney Wonder & All Star Sports

Thanx

mandymouse


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## bath1960

Back to Country Inn and Suites Calypso Cay from 4-19 June 2005.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## allie5

Goodness, I must have missed this and I only log in about 50 times a day  .

Allie5

Dec 9th - Dec 30th 2004 Highlands Reserve Villa

October 14th - 28th 2005 Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## KayleeUK

Anymore??


----------



## Tron[ADS]

Could I have my entry updated ( and slightly corrected ) to 30th September, and the Sheraton Vistana resort.

Thanks


----------



## wheezie

13th to 27th August 2005.  Indian Creek villa


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## charlottebetty

15th December - 1st Jan Coronado springs.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated with me too


----------



## shellbell

Hiya Kaylee

Can you add me again please June 10th - july 1st 2005 

Thanks

Michelle


----------



## UKANGEL

sorry kaylee, we've changed our dates from early November now to 28th Nov to dec 13th


----------



## Claddagh

Hi Kaylee, 

Can't believe I have just noticed this!!! 

We go on 26th November 2004 and come back 14th December.  First ten 10 days villa in Orlando, the rest in a villa in Sarasotta (i know this isn't spelt correctly!! )


----------



## Ulsterman

July 2 to July 23 Orange Lake Country Club


----------



## Ulsterman

July 2 to July 23,  2005  Orange Lake Country Club


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Miffy2003

Can you add us please Kaylee to August 2005??

Flying out on Aug 13th with 4 nights at Vero Beach, 3 nights Disney Cruise and the rest of the time at BWV / SSR Yippeee!!!

Thank you

Karen & Jon


----------



## jjpenguin

Hi Kaylee, 

I'll be there on my own from 31 oct till 7th nov staying at OKW.

So if anyone want's to meet up....?

jjpenguin


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## ASHWALES

MAY 29TH 2005 -12 JUNE AT COMFORT SUITES MAINGATE EAST


----------



## pooky_uk

Hi - we're in Disney All Stars 3rd-12th Feb then on Disney Cruise 13th Feb - 17th Feb


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated

Welcome pooky_uk and ASHWALES


----------



## Kissyme

Could yopu add us too your list please.
22-01-2005
Oak Island Harbour

23-08-2005
Lindfields
Many thanx


----------



## Hilary

Kaylee, please add us to the list! 

Flights finally booked (and what a complicated and stressful experience that turned out to be, but I won't bore you with the details here   ), but accommodation has yet to be finalised.

We fly out on 8th July 2005 and return on 22nd


----------



## Donna15

> _Originally posted by KayleeUK _
> *2004
> 
> September 2004
> 
> towledj 24th September Grand Floridian & Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> gillrogers 24th September Cumbrian Lakes
> 
> Tron[ADS] 30th September Sheraton Vistana resort
> 
> October 2004
> 
> Coppertop 6th/27th October Starwood's Oak Plantation Resort
> 
> Dazed 7th -21st Oct Hawthorn Suites, Canada ave
> 
> Rushbury 7th October Thousand Oaks Villa
> 
> jean88 Oct 8th-22nd
> 
> uktigger 11th-25th October
> 
> edie w 14th - 26th October Oak Island Cove
> 
> PoohBears#1fan 15th/29th October Beach Club Villa's
> 
> Ang1e 15th/29th October Tradewinds Island Grand, St Pete's/Port Orleans Riverside
> 
> Richard3330 18th/31st October 2004 Villa Cresent Lakes/The Polynesian Resort
> 
> marlouwrig 21st Oct/5th Nov Royal Pacific Resort/Beach Club Villas
> 
> sharon78 23rd Oct/5th Nov Holiday Inn I.D
> 
> Ji||s 23rd Oct - 5th Nov BWV/Saratoga Springs and a WEDDING
> 
> squitty 23rd Oct - 6th Nov Cypress Pointe Resort
> 
> pmcpmc 23rd/30th October Boardwalk Villa's
> 
> Netty 23rd Oct/6th Nov Villa's of Somerset
> 
> mrshnn 27th Oct/10th Nov Villager Premier
> 
> jjpenguin 21st Oct/7th Nov Old Key West
> 
> November 2004
> 
> Angellore 3rd/17th Nov Quality Inn Plaza
> 
> Mickey_UK 3rd/17th Nov
> 
> T16GEM 4th Nov Villa
> 
> Rain 4th-19th November
> 
> buffer 4th-18th November All Star Movies
> 
> mushumadness 26th Nov/8th Dec
> 
> Claddagh 26th Nov/14th Dec Villa Orlando and Sarasota
> 
> Cassius69 27th November
> 
> TraceyL 28th Nov/9th Dec
> 
> UKANGEL & chunkster20uk 28th Nov - 13th Dec
> 
> December 2004
> 
> leise 1/15th Dec Caribbean Beach Resort
> 
> Susie2 5th/22nd Dec
> 
> Miffy2003 8th Dec - All Star Movies/Sarasota
> 
> Allie5 9th/30th Dec Highlands Reserve Villa
> 
> charlottebetty 15th Dec/1st Jan Coronado Springs
> 
> MsPennieLane 16th/30th Dec Freemans Very Disney Christmas
> 
> Muppet 27th Dec/4th Jan 2005  Sheraton Safari
> 
> jojj 27th Dec/11th Jan Pop Century
> 
> FRANTIC FROG 27th Dec/6th Jan - Villa at Westridge
> 
> 2005
> 
> January 2005
> 
> fizz13 1st/14th Jan Off Site
> 
> duchy 22nd Jan/5th Feb at Pop Century
> 
> daipp 31st Jan/18th Feb Disney Cruise and Old Key West
> 
> February 2005
> 
> pooky_uk 3rd/17th Feb Disney All Stars and Disney Cruise
> 
> Clarey 04/19 Feb 05 - New York, Orlando and Washington
> 
> Bexx 5th/17th Feb Old Key West
> 
> Celestine 11th/20th Feb All Star Movies and Disney Cruise
> 
> March 2005
> 
> Manatee 15th Mar/2nd April Villa
> 
> Mike Jones 17th Mar/2nd Apr WDW/Seista Key
> 
> slinky101 19th May off site Villa
> 
> FloridaSam 27th Mar/17th April Pop Century
> 
> April 2005
> 
> Night-train 4th April All Star Movies & West Palm Beach
> 
> UKDEB April East Coast Tour
> 
> Scottish_Maleficent 2nd/16th April  Emerald Island Villa
> 
> Bekki 16th/30th April Sheraton Safari
> 
> Peebee 17th/29th April Boardwalk Villa's
> 
> KayleeUK & Alan UK 25th Apr - 9th May WLV/HRH/BCV/BWV
> 
> May 2005
> 
> mandymouse 11th - 29th May Disney Wonder & All Star Sports
> 
> chucklechops 17th May/11th June Cruising on the Wonder and Davenport Villa
> 
> Jane and Ian 28th May All Star Movies and Gulf Coast
> 
> lisland May 28th Off-site
> 
> ASHWALES 29th May/12th June Comfort Suites Maingate East
> 
> June 2005
> 
> Claire L June
> 
> bath1960 4th/19th June  Country Inn and Suites Calypso Cay
> 
> shellbell 10th June/1st July
> 
> Duggas 21st June Port Orleans Riverside
> 
> July 2005
> 
> Ulsterman 2nd/23rd July Orange Lake Country Club
> 
> August 2005
> 
> Dimplenose 11th/25th August - Villa Windsor Palms
> 
> Miffy2003 & Disney jedi jon 13th August Vero Beach/Disney Cruise/BWV & SSR
> 
> wheezie 13th/27th Indian Creek Villa
> 
> September 2005
> 
> gilld September Beach Club Villas
> 
> October 2005
> 
> billybluenose October
> 
> MsPennieLane 1st - 15th October Quality Inn International and HRH
> 
> Stella_the_Staff 13th October Villa
> 
> Allie5 14th/28th October Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> Bellis Belle 22nd Oct Carnival Cruise from Miami then to 7th Nov at Coronado Springs
> 
> donna15 15th Oct/25th Oct Pop Century
> 
> November 2005
> 
> December 2005
> 
> feistyblue 31st Dec/21st Jan Contemporary,Pop Century and Carribean Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reply below if you would like to be added   *[/QU


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## SplashMtn

Hi Kaylee!

I go 7th July 2005 till 22nd July!
2 Weeks at Pop Century!


----------



## chris78cpr

I go in 3 days!!!!!!!!!!!

20th October - 2nd Novemeber! 

Add me to the list!!! 

Look out for a hyper active 19 year old and his gf this next 2 weeks!!!!     

Chris


----------



## donaldmakesmelaugh

please add me   thanks  December 2rd - 16  2005  caribbean beach resort


----------



## KayleeUK

**Updated**


----------



## CustardTart

Hi Kaylee,
please add me to the list:
  8th - 12th May: Boardwalk Villas
12th - 15th May: Disney Cruise
15th - 18th May: Saratoga Springs.

Many thanks
Karenxxx


----------



## mandymouse

Hiya CustardTart (Karen)

I've just read your post and you're going to be on the same cruise as me, there's me, DH & DD'S who will be 14 & 12 on the cruise.  Do you have any kids ?  Hope to hear from you on these boards.

mandymouse


----------



## sharon-o

Going July 27th 2005 for 3 weeks holiday villa in kissemmee Back home 17th august


----------



## Tabbycat

Hi 

We are going 27 March - 10 April 2005 staying in a villa


----------



## MadAboutDisney

Hi,

We're going 11th December 2004 to 1st January 2005, staying in the All Star Movies. 

Kind regards

PJ


----------



## Goofyish

Just noticed I'm not on the list 

We go December 15th until December 29th 2005 staying at the Dolphin


----------



## Latte Lover

Hi, we go 11th August 2005 for 2 weeks staying at the Howard Johnson Maingate West.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi

Hi Kaylee, 
8th to 22nd January 2005, staying at our villa


----------



## wafren

hi we are going AKL 21st July to 8th Aug 2005     cant wait


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## tazz23

we're going 17 dec- 24 dec 2004 and (hopefully) staying at the crowne plaza universal!


----------



## dragann48

hi we fly from newcastel may 07th_may 21st staying at the clarion on i drive


----------



## SaveDisney

We fly from Manchester on the 20th and staying at the Swan until 27th. List me list me list me!!!


----------



## jjpenguin

Kaylee, 

we'll be going on the DVC member cruise and Vero afterwards, so put us down for September!!

still have to twist DH's arm to go to WDW before...


----------



## KayleeUK

SaveDisney said:
			
		

> We fly from Manchester on the 20th and staying at the Swan until 27th. List me list me list me!!!



Is that this month - December??


----------



## Paul and Shirley

Hi Kaylee,

ok a little bit down the line however one to get excited about now.  On or about the 23 September *2006*  we are going to stay at the Grand Floridian for two weeks.

This is for our 20th Wedding Anniversary and Paul's 40th Birthday.


----------



## mandymouse

Hi Kaylee

Could you please add our late deal to the holiday list 

From 24th December - 31st December  Travelodge, Kissimmee

Thanks 

mandymouse


----------



## jockey

kaylee

can up add me please 30th November 2005 AKL & GF

Thanks


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## superchef

Im going from the 3rd Feb - 17th Feb 2005


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## crux

We're staying at Dixie Landings for a week in February 2005 for Judith's 40th birthday and then at The Villas at Wilderness Lodge for two weeks in September 2005.      

Ian and Judith


----------



## psharrock

Hi all

We are going back for Florida
21st July - 12th August 2005 Staying at HRH , Don Cesar , BCV

16th December - 2nd January - Not decided where we are staying yet


Thanks

Paul


----------



## Tony Toon

We're booked to go fro 3 weeks from 4th - 25th July.   Hopefully we'll stay at a villa at Indian Creek.   We stayed there in 2003 and it was brilliant!

Mrs Tony Toon     :space:


----------



## KAC2005

hi!
We are going to AKL 4th - 18th July.

KAC


----------



## daveyoghurt

Hi, we're going on the 1st September for three weeks (woo-hoo!), staying at the Sheraton World Resort, can't wait!!!!


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## badger1518

Hi Kaylee

We are going on the 11th April 2005 for 2 weeks staying at the Orlando Wyndham


----------



## Slimey_snake

Flying out on 26th March, returning 9th April - Quality Inn International


----------



## natalielongstaff

please add me too kaylee.....sept 22nd two weeks at POP


----------



## debbyLL

hi 
we are going 14th august till 28th august 2005 to the boardwalk villas


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## 2BoysMum&Dad

Hi Kaylee

Please add me for 3rd to 10th February (next week!) Pop Century.

Thanks.


----------



## disney13

we will be going from August 13th until the 28th staying at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge for 10 nights and then onto Vero Beach for 4 nights.

Wedding on the 20th at Sunset Pointe.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## babybelle

17 -31 December 2005 - Grosvenor Resort


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## BeverlyJ

Please add us Kaylee.
BeverlyJ  29th April - 13th May 2005 at BCV - I will be there with DH, DD4, BIL, SIL, & DN2.
Thanks


----------



## Funky_dino

Heya we are going on the 9th of april for 2 weeks. just anything to get away from Tesco for a while hehe. hopefully goign to stay at the carribean beach resort this yr, can anyone let me know what it is like, thank u


----------



## jjpenguin

Kaylee,

can you add my trip to Palm Springs & Disneyland too!! Feb 26 -Mar 5!

Thanks!

I'm trying for a triple this year; I hope to add DLP as well!!!


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated  

Funky dino - post a thread about CBR on the Trip Planning Board and I am sure you will get some tips there


----------



## jns

Hi We are going 21st april 05      
port orlands riverside for 16 days plus doing our first balloon flight 
thanks to the help from these pages 

The sharkey Clan from Ireland


----------



## florida sun

Hi Kaylee

Just noticed this thread and thought I better add myself.

Me(sue)and dd(vicki) going August 18th 2005 - Sept 2nd staying at the Pop Century.

Cheers

Sue


----------



## Claire L

Here are my exact dates -
June 15th July 6th - Yacht Club 9nts, HRH Club 5 nts and St Pete Beach Tradewinds Island Grand Gulf Suite 7 nts   
Claire


----------



## babybelle

babybelle said:
			
		

> 17 -31 December 2005 - Grosvenor Resort


oooh - I read loadsa bad reports about the Grosvenor    so I have changed accommodation to Comfort Suites Maingate East (as this has great reports)


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## SNOWHITE7

Hi Kaylee

We are going 19th May - 2nd June.

Thanks


----------



## LondonMom

Hiya - we're off to Florida for a whole month in April 2005 staying at my parents house in Cleremont xx Jo


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## susiep

Hi
We're off to our DVC home, Boardwalk Villas, on May 29 for 2 weeks, also squeezing in a 3 night cruise on Disney Wonder on June 2nd.  Self, husband and 12 year old daughter.  Can't wait!


----------



## feistyblue

Hi Kaylee

Whoops my dates have changed now.

Instead of December we are going 6-16th November at Pop Century.

Thanks!   

Claire


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## 21stcenturygal

Hi Kaylee

Can I be added to the holiday list - we are at the Hard Rock Hotel from 13th-31st March.  Can't wait and so excited!


----------



## SEVANS2208

We're there for 3 weeks from 12th August 2006!  Staying in a house on Sunset Lakes.


----------



## lagunn

28th april - 19th may 
staying at the florida pines.. in a lovely villa

1999    quality inn international
2000    quality inn international
2002-3  quality inn international
2004     hampton lakes nr davenport  in a lovely villa


----------



## Cochise

Kaylee, 

Can you throw us on there. 

October 14th - 28th 2005 Hojo Plaza Hotel and Suites Hawaiian Court.


----------



## PigSoldier

How did I miss this post?  (I tend not to look at the posts labelled Important, I really should start paying attention  )

Could you please add me?

I'm going to Disneyland, Las Vegas and San Diego on 25th March


----------



## KayleeUK

Bumpity Bump


----------



## Disneystar

Can I be added to the holiday list please.  I am going 5th - 22nd October, staying at the Caribbean Beach and a villa at Sunset Lakes, I can't wait   

Thanks


----------



## Disney Debra

Hi - can I add myself to the holiday list, hubby & I are going from 22nd Dec 2005 to 5th Jan 2006 staying at the WL.


----------



## orangebreezer

Can I be added too please     

We are going from 6th - 20th Oct staying at Best Western Movieland, I Drive........thanks


----------



## IanBond

Hi where going To QII for the 4th trime (Sad I Know!!)
Dec 3rd-17th


----------



## jen_uk

Hi,
   can you please add me on to the list, Im going 14th Nov 05 and get back on 1st December and staying at the All Star Movies.

Thanks

Jen


----------



## SEVANS2208

I wish we were going in 2005 but unfortunately it's not til 2006 - could you change your list to show 12th August 2006 for 3 weeks?

Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## diberry

Please add these:
August 2005 L.A., Las Vegas, San Diego and Disneyland California (Best Western Park Place Inn)
November 2005 Disneyland Paris
Thanks


----------



## susie2

hi, we have booked today for 21 aug 06 till 7th sept 06  susie


----------



## ~Piglet~

Can I be added to the holiday chart please?

We go on 10th May 2005 - Pop Century and the Gulf Coast


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## DisneyRGB

You already have my Mum diberry down for going to DLP on November 7 - can you add my name too please as I'm going?!

Thanks


----------



## mumloveseeyore

cna you add me ? we're staying at pop century may7-21. Not that i'm excited or anything


----------



## maleficent_man

Hiya

Me and DisneyMum are going from 4-18 June!


----------



## carolfoy

Hi, Please add me, Carol, callum and Liz Foy also Reg, Ruth and Dan Patterson staying All star movies 12 - 26 November


----------



## WDWFOREVER

Hi Kaylee - can you please add me to the list:

Going 28th June, returning on 17th July, staying at Orlando World Centre Marriott, accompanied by the driver (DH Jim), and our offspring (DS11, Ben).

Thank you!

Jackie


----------



## princess jackson

Hi, Princess Jackson (DD), myself and DH, will be staying at ALL STAR MOVIES 30th March - 12th April,

Also going home for the first time to SSR&S June 28th 2006 for 2 weeks.

please add us !!!!!!!


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## diberry

Kaylee - I'm sorry to be a pain   but the next time you do an update could you put these dates in for me, please? (I only gave you the months before). 
August 10th - 24th L.A., Las Vegas, San Diego and DLC Anaheim for DH and me  
November 6th - 10th Sequoia Lodge for DisneyRGB and me. 
Sorry - I couldn't find an "edit" button! Thank you!!


----------



## diberry

Pigsoldier - PLEASE please please Suzi write a trip report when you get back - I see you're off 2 weeks today  We're doing the same round trip in August - never been to DLC before - and would LOVE to hear all about it! Have a GREAT holiday!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Please could you add us to the list?

Disneyland Paris .....25th to 30th August 2005

Disneyland Paris .....23rd to 28th December 2005

Thanks very much!


----------



## wendye

14th July 2006 - 28th July 2006 Villa Regal Palms
28th July 2006 - 4 August 2006 Villa Spring Hill

My birthday 17th July 25th Wedding Anniversary 25th July


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## jockey

Kaylee my dates have changed due to the pregnancy please can you update the details!!

We are now going on 1st Feb 2006 until 15th Feb 2006 - still to AKL and GF!


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated for you


----------



## CadandMouse

Hi, we'll be there the same time as you...22nd April to May 6th. We will be staying in one of Virgin Holidays Executive Villas...all 10 of us! Arrghhh!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Kaylee
can you add us to list please?

Disneyland Paris 6th - 13th July   

Reid


----------



## Cyrano

Bump

Reid


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated   Sorry for the delay Cyrano


----------



## Cyrano

thanks

Reid


----------



## Joanne UK

Please could you add us to the list, we are going to Disneyland Paris july 18th - 22nd.

Many thanks,
Joanne


----------



## TinkTatoo

Could you add me to the list please

2005
31st July - 27th August - 3 weeks in an Indian Creek Villa with 1 night at vero then 5 nights at OKW


2006
30th July - 25th August - 2 weeks in an Indian Creek Villa 1 week OKW and 5 nights at Vero


----------



## wicket2005

If you are not too busy now Disney is almost here, could you add me?

16th July 2005 to 30th July 2005 Rosen Centre Hotel, International Drive

Many thanks and hope you have a fantastic holiday.


----------



## fizz13

I'm going back, yeah! put me down for october 21st to 28th, 2006. I'll be at POFQ for the half term, just me and DD. How do I wait that long?!

Thanks, Claire


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## ely3857

Hiya   

Am going from Manchester on 28th July 'till 11th Aug - Staying in a villa at Hampton Lakes.

Sorry added this just after you updated Kaylee   

 

Jodie


----------



## FLORIDA DREAMING

Add us please.

Staying 14th-28th October 2006 at Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## wifey

Please include us in your calendar
Wifey and family 4th June to 18th June staying at the Comfort Inn LBV
( not at the "home" we love, Disney's All Stars  for this trip)


----------



## julie.uk

15th June 05 to 3rd July 05 POR & Polynesian Resort  

27th Nov 05 to 10th Dec 05 don't know which resorts yet!  

20th May 06 to 10th June 06 don't know which resorts yet!


----------



## steve_rob

Another one for the list:

2nd - 18th November - Best Western Movieland, International Drive

*steve_rob* and *erikam*


----------



## MsPennieLane

Me me me me!!!   

7th-15th July - Pop Century - my 2nd solo trip!

Anz


----------



## princess jackson

Birthday celebrations for the whole family, DEC 3/17 ALL STAR MOVIES


----------



## Night-train

You can add me in again, Oct 25 - Nov 6. 2006, All Star Movies!!


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Freaky

December 2006
10/12/06 to 27/12/06
Private villa.


----------



## AshyGB

Hi

We are going July 22 to August 12 2005 and staying at the Bahama Bay resort, Davenport

AshyGB


----------



## Paul and Shirley

Hi Kaylee,

ok not been good and only lurking for a while but we have just booked    28 July - 11 Aug at CBR


----------



## Sarah-UK

Hi All,

We're off to Orlando on 30th June 2005 for 3 weeks, staying a the Renaissance Orlando Resort (opp Sea World). Only 14 days to go!


----------



## Clare D

Only just checked out this thread.
We are there from the 5th - 9th Oct 05 at AKL then till the 19th October 05 at Hilton Marco Island.
Thanks Kaylee - great thread


----------



## julie d' tooth fairy

Hi Kaylee
The three amigo's
Me, my Hubby and Twin Sis are going from 28 Aug - 12 Sep 05'
yipee!
Julie


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## pmcpmc

Same as Hiliary.
we are going out of  Glasgow for £269 first choice


----------



## ukdisneydreamer

DH and I are going to All Stars Movies Sep 5th - 19th


----------



## Queenie

Possibly going 8th - 15th October 2005 depending on late deals so no idea where we'd be staying!


----------



## Tatakai

August 20 - 27th All Star Movie Resort


----------



## Littlegem

I am going Solo on 10th July to 20th july.. ( Only FOUR days to go !!!!!)      

Staying off world, at the Raddison Resort Parkway ... But still hoping to have a Magic Time.....   

Hope to see some of you Brits there...!

Littlegem & "Junior"


----------



## shellbell

Hiya kaylee 

were going back October 2006 just cant decide on the dates yet.

Thanks michelle


----------



## Clare D

Hi Kaylee   

Please could you amend our holiday for 5/19th Oct 05 from the Hilton Marco Island to the Registry resort.

Also could you please add us to the Nov 06 list from the 2nd/16th for the Ritz-Carlton, Disney Cruise Line Wonder and the Sanibel Harbour Resort

Thanks Clare


----------



## mickg7dyd

20th November 2005  -  2nd December 2005  Boardwalk Villas


----------



## Miffy2003

Kaylee, have just noticed ours for August 05 is our original plans (they have changed so many times  )

We are now doing CBR, BWV, AKL & SSR for 3 weeks 


August 06 is the 7 night Disney Magic West coast cruise with 2 stops at Castaway Cay and goodness only knows where else we will be staying


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## mushumadness

I dont know if I posted ours

We go 3rd December 2005 for two weeks to ASMO

AND Spetember 2006


----------



## Squidge

Hiya, Darling OH and I are off for our first long haul holiday together to Cuba 12th - 26th Ocotber 2005.   We also have a very special trip planned to DLP for New Year - 31st december to 2nd January 2006

Thank you!


----------



## drennan

Can I add mine also, we depart on the 14th Dec come back 28th Dec, staying at the Quality Inn, IDrive......and i can't wait to spend chrimbo with mickey   

ttfn
Sharon x


----------



## shellbell

We have now booked the holiday for next year and were going 6th October till the 27th october.

Thanks  

Michelle


----------



## Tron[ADS]

Can I be added for May 18th - June 7th 2006 please.

Much obliged.


----------



## lagunn

7th march - 28th march 2006 the manors at westridge


----------



## LeCras

22 April 'til 5 May at Saratoga Springs...can't wait to go back "home"!!!   

Charlotte


----------



## littlestar2602

Hi, we go 27th august - 10th september staying in a villa in Emerald Island     

Louise
xxx


----------



## Kilted_Yank

Kilted Yank,

We'll be there 18th through 31st August.

We are looking forward to seeing all of our British friends!


----------



## lexie32

hi there 
lexie32 and co. will be there 15th sept 2005 to 29th sept 2005 staying at windsor palms
we are so excited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bouncing_baby

*Hi*  

We are going from 15th September - 29th   September 05 in Villa, Kissimmee

Thank You

Bev x


----------



## Danauk

Hi can I be added too please. We will be at the Beach Club Villas from 21st December - 2nd January.
Thanks


----------



## wilma-bride

Hi, we are going 19-26 Sep 05, staying at the Holiday Inn International.  Can you add us please.

Thanks


----------



## Mr-D

My DD and I will be at ASMO 9th Sept until 16th Sept. from the 16th Sept - 23rd we will be somewhere not yet decided, still looking for a bargain, probably Kissimee way

D


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## fizz13

Hi kaylee,

Could you change my resort from POFQ to CSR. Staying 21 to 28 October 2006.

Many thanks,
Claire


----------



## KayleeUK

Changed that for you Claire


----------



## UkJamesF

I am going this december 8th to 22nd, staying at the All Star Movies and december 7th to 21st 2006, staying at Port Orleans French Quarter. 
Thanks.


----------



## Cochise

Keep on forgetting to request an update on mine. 

Now 8/10 to 28/10 Radisson Barcelo I Drive.


----------



## Clare D

Hello
Sorry to be a pain. Please could you update our booking for Nov 06 from the Sainbel Resort to the Boca Raton Resort. Virgin have informed me that the Causeway is being worked on when we go and there is going to be a quite a bit of noise - yikes
Thanks Clare


----------



## FizzyPop

We are going on the 24th of sept till the 8th of Oct  Staying off site in a villa


----------



## Burridges

WOO HOOO       I'm Single Digit Dancing today!  Please would you add me travelling on 17th August until 31st August staying in Chatham Park villa.

Also our next trip is booked for 17th May 2006 until 2nd June 2006!

Thank You 

Pippa


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## jessie 33

We are going 22/8/2005 to 10/9/2005 Homewood suites ID for the first 12 days then to the Marriott's grande vista for the last week


----------



## arieljasmine

We are going 14 - 21 April, staying at the Pop Century.  Please add me to the list!

Thanks very much.

ArielJasmine


----------



## raksha2

we are off to WDW

on 19th October 2005 -staying ASM

then OCT 2006 - no idea where we will be staying yet


Toni


----------



## Floridafriend

Hi we are going 27th April to 11th May !


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## arieljasmine

Thanks, Kaylee!!   

ArielJasmine


----------



## Hodkys

Hodkys 29 Dec - 7 Jan  WDW Dolphin
This is our 4th trip to WDW. So much for waiting until 2007.  This will be our first time staying 'on-site'.  really looking forward to walking to EPCOT and MGM.  We decided to go to the Dolphin after reading other people's Trip Reports.  We're now debating about DVC membership.

We went 3 - 11 Dec 2003 and it was lovely. We are expecting it to be busy until New Year and then hoping it will quieten down afterwards.  

Has anyone been at this time of year and have any tips / suggestions?


----------



## mandymouse

Hi Kaylee

I'm mega-excited to tell you about our next holiday

17th - 31st December at the Pop Century Resort

Could you please add us to the list - yipppppeeee !!!!!

Thanks


----------



## KayleeUK

Happy to update you Mandy 

Hodky's Welcome to the DIS.  Post a thread on the trip Planning board as not so many people will see your question here


----------



## ely3857

Jodie & Gavin 28th Sept. Two weeks at Pop!

 

Jodie


----------



## wilma-bride

Can you add me again please

10th - 26th Oct 06 Renaissance Orlando Resort @ Sea World


----------



## Shooby doo

Hi can you add us to the chart pls:
Swiss Family Fowler Sept '06 21 nights!
 Thx  SD aw:


----------



## mark&sue

We are going on 12th October for two weeks and hope to stay Saratoga Springs Resort and Vero Beach.


Susan, Mark and Kirsty.   Also coming with us are Lisa, Maurice, Jack and Megan and also Terry and Sara


----------



## florida sun

Hi Kaylee

I cant believe I have'nt added my next holiday yet, so if you can add the details for me that would be great.

August 17th-August 31st 2006

2 Nights Raddison Cape Canaveral,7 Nights Disney Magic Cruise,4 Nights All Stars Sports.

Thanks Kaylee

Sue


----------



## wicket2005

When you have a minute please add me too

July 15th 2006 - July 29th 2006

Many thanks.


----------



## eyoreaud

When you have a mo, could you add me as well please?

5th Dec-18thDec o5

Thanx Audrey


----------



## eyoreaud

Oops! forgot to say i am stayind at Sheraton Vistana Villages.
Thanx again,
Audrey.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Lisash

Hi Kaylee 

Could you add me please 25th Dec - 3rd Jan we are staying at Wyndham Orlando

Thanks 

Lisa


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## mark66

We are off on 21st October untill 4th of November, Staying at Saratoga Springs


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Netty

we are off on the 3rd-26th aug 2006!


----------



## squitty

POFQ and Cypress Pointe 12th - 29th Dec 2005 Thanks Kaylee


----------



## CustardTart

Kaylee, we're off to Los Angeles and the Grand Californian on December 27th to spend New Year's Eve with Mickey... Can't wait!!!!


----------



## dragann48

hi we go 16th september 2006 from newcastle


----------



## anng1962

HI  


  We are off to Florida Nov 21st--Dec 13th!!


----------



## JarJarBinx

http://tickers.TickerFactoryWDW/k/ec08/event.png


----------



## Double k

Hi my family and i go on 13th jul 2006 to 03 aug 2006 seems a long time away but i can't wait we fligh from manchester.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated 

Please put where you are staying as well as your dates


----------



## rpbert1

Staying 06/28 to 07/05 at RPR
and then 07/05 to07/19 at POFQ


----------



## Double k

We are staying in a villa on lake side estate  .


----------



## emmaness

Ooh, I didn't know that you wrote down DLP visits here as well! 

I (Emma) am going with my mum, dad and younger sister Lucy on the 18th-22nd December this year - first Disney Christmas!


----------



## Kirstytwin

We are going on 7th Dec staying at nickleodeon suites until 10th, we then are going on the Eastern Disney cruise for 7 nights. We then stay at Holiday inn Cocoa Beach until the 22nd Dec.

Whitfield family.
David
Kirsty
Connor 11
Finlay 8
Niamh 4
Caitlyn 4

Please add me to the list

Kirsty


----------



## Paul and Shirley

Hi Kaylee,

could you make an alteration for us please. Can you delete the Sept 06 trip and now put us down as 29 Jul - 18 Aug 06 staying for the 3 weeks at the Dolphin - still doing it for Paul's 40th and our 20th Anniversary but going earlier due to Paul's work.  The other one had to get postponed due to Katharine's 18th in Apr and her wanting a shopping trip to NY.

Thanks

Shirley and Paul 
x


----------



## granmaz

Off on 23rd Feb - 9th March. No accommodation as yet!


----------



## diberry

Diberry & DH from 8th to 22nd August 2006. 2 weeks at Port Orleans Resort French Quarter.


----------



## jns

we are off on the 20th Oct 2006 
two weeks in Port Orleans


----------



## jjk

Port Orleans Riverside 16thDec-23Dec 2005

Emerald Island Villa's 8th Aug-23Aug2006 

 (Me)  (DH)


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated 

Add your dates and where you are staying


----------



## SNOWHITE7

Old Key West 6-17th August 2005
Universal Studios Royal Pacific Resort  17th-20th August 2005


----------



## jax100

Villa - Orlando
March 26th - April 9th
(first ever villa)
Going with hubby, 2kids and fil. Our 5th visit, kids 2nd and fil's first trip(he's just had a mini intro to micley after a weekend in paris)

Jacqui


----------



## Desire 2b a princess

We are going on the 17th Novemeber - 1st December Staying at pop century


----------



## mickeys_chick

hello can you add us to 1st -16th December 2005 first week carribean beach second week sheraton safari


----------



## JohnnySharp2

8th August - 29th August 2006

1 night MCO Hyatt Regency Hotel
3 nights Fort Lauderdale apartment (not booked yet)
17 nights private villa Indian Creek Kissimmee


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## hiimfiffy

im going on december 18-19th and staying at coronado springs(probably)


----------



## mandymouse

updated


----------



## Tinkerbell1487

Hi
Im going on July 24th 2006 and staying in a villa in orlando


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## SplashMtn

Hi   

I'm off to the WDW Swan from the 21st July to the 4th August.


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## acr4bbe

Hi,

Please add us to the list

December 2006
10th to 13th - Vero Beach
14th to 16th - 3 night Disney Cruise
17th to 23rd - Saratoga Springs

Thanks


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Sue and Mandy, please could we be added to the list.  We are going March 22nd 2007 until April 12th 2007, staying at Comfort Suites Maingate East.
Thank you


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## Ware Bears

Please could you also add another one for us.  Explorers Hotel at DLP, August 16th to 24th 2006.  Thanks


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## sharon lewis

Hi, 

I am going for the first time with my husband, daughter (4), sister-in-law and her 2 kids on 1st April 2006.

We have 2 weeks in a villa and a week in Clearwater at the Holiday Inn Sunspree.


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## sandshal

Hi there!

Please can you add "The Halliday Family" to May 2006 please

dates are:- 17th May - 2nd June


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## happyj

Hi Kaylee   
We are going with friends this time who have never been to WDW before . We are so excited to show them how much fun you have and they do have the magic.    .
We have bought into DVC but already had this holiday booked so are going to DLP next year.
We are staying at POP CENTURY April 6 To April 23rd 2006.
Please add us to the holiday Chart.


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## happyj

florida sun said:
			
		

> Updated


After writing my post I thought why can we not cancel our Pop Century and stay at SSR I phoned Member Services got booked and we are now going 
HOME on April 6
on


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## jockey

Can you change my dates to

2nd Dec 2006 7 nights AKL and 7 nights GF!! Thanks


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## urglewurgle

ohh.. fun!

Bethuk and I are going to Disneyland Paris 8th-11th December this year!


----------



## traceycooper

Hi we are going on our 3rd trip on 19th October 2006 to All Stars Movies,
Quality Inn Plaza & Hilton Clearwater Beach Resort, CANT WAIT


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Tinkerb3ll

I'm staying in the Sequoia Lodge in Disneyland Paris from the 27th to the 30th of January.


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## FloridaSam

Booked on Christmas Day to go back to Pop.

Leaving 23rd March 2007 and returning 13th April 2007.

Sam xx


----------



## florida sun

Updated  


Sue


----------



## cheryl.UK

We are going to Disneyland Hong Kong on 1st April 2006 staying in the Sheraton and then the Disneyland Hotel

On July 26th we jet off to Florida satying in the Buena Vista Palace and then the Poly


----------



## florida sun

updated  


Sue


----------



## cannp123165

I am going to WDW on 1st-15th April 2006.


----------



## florida sun

updated  


Sue


----------



## gilld

BCV September 4th 2006.


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED  


Sue


----------



## tony64

We, Latte Lover and I, are going on the 14th July 06 for 2 week in our new timeshare at Sheraton Vista Resort ( and we can't wait!!!)


----------



## florida sun

Updated  


Sue


----------



## sue&and

Hi, we're going from 17th - 31st July 2006 - villa in Lake Berkley.


----------



## florida sun

updated  





Sue


----------



## kristieuk

Hi - could you add us, going 29 October 2006, home 21 November, (getting married on the beach 6 November, Disney Wonder Cruise 9 November).

Thank you!


----------



## florida sun

updated  


Sue


----------



## Nubbedy

We are going from July 22nd to August 5th, staying at All Star Movies. Can you add us to the list, Thanks.


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## squitty

Could you add me please 13th - 27th April 06 staying at Cypress Pointe 

Thank you


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## ely3857

Hi,

Me & Gavin are going 28th Sept, Pop Century for two weeks

Cheers

 

Jodie


----------



## ely3857

Oops!

Just checked & I am already on! You guys work fast!!

 

Jodie


----------



## florida sun

We aim to please Jodie   


Sue  




 updated


----------



## kizzy212

hi i travel on  

sat 2/9/06- 16/9/06

thomson manchester - sanford

contact if anyone shares flight..


----------



## florida sun

updated  



Sue


----------



## steve404

We go 14th-28th September 2006, staying in a villa at Tivoli Manor, 5th trip.
Steve.


----------



## mandymouse

updated


----------



## jen_uk

Please add me onto the list!  We go on the 20th Oct for 2 weeks staying at Pop.

Thanks!


----------



## florida sun

updated  


Sue


----------



## heatherbelle

Hi

Please add me to the list.

We're going 11/10/06 until 02/11/06 and staying off site at regal plams


----------



## florida sun

updated  



Sue


----------



## Queenie

Can you add us please?  We're out there 23rd Sept - 7th Oct.  Hope to see some UK DIS'sers!  Is it worrying that I'm already planning my MNSSHP costume???


----------



## florida sun

updated  


Sue


----------



## Tink78

Pls can you add me...

25th-29th Aug - DLP - Holiday Inn

Thanks

Karen


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Lesleyluvdisney

25th september 2006 - 16 nights - All Star Movies   !!!HONEYMOON!!!


----------



## florida sun

updated  


Sue


----------



## alisonbestford

We'll be there 23rd March til 13th April


----------



## florida sun

updated  



Sue


----------



## carolfoy

Please add me in again Sue   24th september, ASMo


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Splash Mountain

Hi we are going on the 13th of july for three weeks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Splash Mountain

Thanks, is it ok to put Splash or do you want my real name Rob Duffill?


----------



## mandymouse

Its OK Rob, we put the usernames on the holiday chart


----------



## Splash Mountain

Thats cool, thanks!


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## cannp123165

Please can I have mine changed from April- We are now going February 12th 2006!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Great news Caroline less than 3 weeks to go


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## wideeyes

WDW All stars -music 1 week 15 September 2006 -22 September 2006


----------



## mandymouse

updated


----------



## wideeyes

I am now staying at port orleans.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## sharon78

Hi Kaylee
Weve booked..YES   

April 9th 2007 10nights POP WDW/4nights St Petes.


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## tazz23

Hi We'll be at Disney 22nd June- 6th July 2006! (10 nights POP and 4 nights Hard Rock at Universal)


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## Miffy2003

Mon Dieu!

Just noticed this is still showing as the Disney Magic for me   

Would you mind changing it to Beach Club Villas, Hard Rock Hotel & villa for me, pretty please?

Thank you


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Laurafoster

Hi! We are now booked in - April 28th - May 10th!


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Kilted_Yank

We've booked!

We will be at the Hilton Grand Vsacation Club, Tuscany.

6th through 19th August.


----------



## florida sun

Sounds lovely


----------



## Twiggy_D

I Cany Wait


----------



## florida sun

Twiggy D

Welcome To The Dis

Please put your holiday dates down on this thread, then we can add you to the chart, when are you going and where are you staying, we would all love to know.


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Our August holiday is shown but the dates are not - could 8th to 29th be added please?


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## Laurafoster

Woo Hoo, ive booked a second disney holiday for this year - well its my disney wedding really!

Nov 30th - Dec 18th Disneys Yacht Club and Disney cruise!


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## motheroftink

We are going 20 April for 2 weeks in POFQ. First time on site.


----------



## motheroftink

My family are going 20 april 2006 for 2 weeks staying at POFQ - first time on site.


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## Rachael44

We are going August 4th to 19th and staying on site at the CBR!


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## eyoreaud

Hi Sue!
We're going on 8th Sept 06, Staying at Sheraton Vistana Villages for 1 week then Atlantis Harbourside in Bahamas for a further week, finnishing at the Dolphin for 4 days   Could you add our dates please?

Thanks very much
Audrey


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## Lisash

Hiya

Can you put me down for 14th December - 1st Jan we're staying at the Marriot Village LBV


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Girlsontour

Only just found this list - can you add us to it please?

May 10th - May 20th CSR
May 20th - May 25th HRH


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## sunshine2blue

Hi
We are going 2-17 June 06 staying at Quality Inn Plaza can you put us down! thanks


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## jlensmart

Flying out from UK Aug 14th, staying off site fro a few days, going home BCV 18thAug - 28 Aug. Can't wait. contact if your there the same time, maybe have a meet and greet of our own.


----------



## KayleeUK

updated


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Captain-Ste

is there any chance of me bing on it please?

im staying at the holiday inn maingate west

and im going on the 6th of may 2006 and returning on the 20th of may!


thanks


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## Jules224

Hi, we go on the 22nd Jan - 5th Feb 2007, staying at the springhill suites, Lake Beuna Vista.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## stitch&ariel

Hi we are going from 9th to 23rd September we have a Villa booked can't wait!


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Sorry can my holiday in August be edited again   

Fort Lauderdale bit can be replaced with Disney's BWV - please  

ie
8th - 29th August MCO Hyatt, Disney's BWV, Villa Indian Creek
(a bit crazy really 'cos we only booked into MCO because we were going to FL, still I am actually looking forward to a drink at the bar there)....

Thanks


----------



## florida sun

updated  Sounds wonderful Johnny


----------



## mushumadness

hiya

just an update from me

september 2006, 14th to 28th villa

october 2007 4th to 19th pop century


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## wickesy

Hi, Dad and I are going April 11th 2007 for 14 nights at Contemporary Resort.


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Strommie

Please can you add mine.....2nd-11th December 2006 POFQ   
Thank you


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## bazzanoid

We're going 1st - 15th october this year, staying offsite in a villa down in Doral Woods off Poinciana Blvd!


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## bazzanoid

Thank you!!!!


----------



## florida sun

Your welcome


----------



## *cath*

Hi

We're goign September 27th 2007 for 21 days in a Villa


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## spm23

We are going August the 11th to Sep 1st. 1 night SSR, short Dis Cruise, HRH and then back home to SSR.


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Spook

Hi     would you please add us to the list - going on 30th July until 14th August staying at Extended Stay Deluxe on Universal Blvd and hopefully a couple of nights at WDW but have got to decide where

Thanks

Jan


----------



## florida sun

UPDATED


----------



## MrsJobba1

Hiya  

Could you add us please?

2006
Leaving 27th July until 10th August.  (from Glasgow)
7 nights @ SSR Split either side of a 7 night DCL Western Carribean Cruise  

2007
28th July DCL 11 night Med Cruise  

 
Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## charliemonkey

Please can you update us for 4th - 18th May staying at Yacht Club


Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating for you charliemonkey

Come and introduce yourself on the 'Getting to know you thread', so we can all say 'hi' to you


----------



## Tony Toon

I thought I'd already subscribed to this thread, but apparently not.

We're going July 3rd - 24th, Kissimmee villa.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Richard Bruvofetc

Richard Bruvofetc, Tora Millypoops and DW - April 29th to May 13th.
Port Orleans French Quarter


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Cochise

Can you update with our dates? 

7th - 28th October Villa Indian Creek 

Thanks


----------



## lexie32

Please add me!! we have now booked a villa at windsor hills for 26th april till 12th may 2007. Only a year and 5 days to go!!!!

thanks Alex


----------



## mandymouse

updating


----------



## fizz13

Forgot to add my August trip, mandy's post reminded me  

Fizz13 and DH staying at the Poly, 2nd to 8th August
thanks a lot,
Claire xx


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## Kloe

I love traveling. 



			
				KayleeUK said:
			
		

> *2006*
> 
> *April 2006*
> 
> *Sharon Lewis* April 1st - 2 weeks Villa, 1 Week Clearwater Holiday Inn
> Sunspree
> 
> *Cheryl.uk* April 1st - DL Hong Kong - Sheraton/Disneyland Hotel
> 
> *happyj* April 6th/April 23rd - Saratoga Springs Resort
> 
> *Squitty*  April 13th/27th - Cypress Pointe
> 
> *arieljasmine* 14th/21st April Pop Century
> 
> *motheroftink * 20th April 2 weeks POFQ
> 
> *LeCras* 22 Apr/5 May at Saratoga Springs
> 
> *Floridafriend* 27th Apr/11th May
> 
> *Laurafoster * April 28th/ May 10th
> 
> *Richard Bruvofetc, Tora Millypoops and DW* - 29th April/13th May
> 
> *May 2006*
> 
> *charliemonkey* 4th/17th May Yacht Club
> 
> *Captain-Ste*  May 6th/May20th Holiday Inn Maingate West
> 
> *Girlsontour* May 10th/20th CSR May 20th/25th HRH
> 
> *Burridges* 17th May/2nd Jun
> 
> *Sandshal* 17th May/2nd Jun - Villa - Florida
> 
> *Tron[ADS]* 18th May/7th June
> 
> *julie.uk*20th May/10th June??
> 
> *June 2006*
> 
> *Sunshine2blue* 2-17 June  Quality Inn Plaza
> 
> *tazz23* June 22nd - July 6th 10Nights Pop/4 Nights HRH
> 
> *princess jackson* 28th June SSR&S
> 
> *rpbert1* 28th June/19th July RPR & POFQ
> 
> *July 2006*
> 
> *Tony Toon* 3rd/24th July Kissimmee Villa
> 
> *Double k* 13th Jul/3rd Aug
> 
> *SplashMountain* 13th July - 3 weeks WDW
> 
> *wendye* 14th/28th July Villa Regal Palms 28th Jul/4th Aug Villa Spring Hill
> 
> *Tony64* 14th July - Sheraton Vista Resort
> 
> *wicket2005* 15th/29th July Rosen Centre
> 
> *sue&and* 17th/31st July - Villa in Lake Berkley
> 
> *SplashMtn* 21st July- 4Th Aug WDW Swan
> 
> *Nubbedy* 22nd July - 5TH Aug All Star Movies
> 
> *Tinkerbell1487* 24th July, Villa In Orlando
> 
> *Cheryl.uk* 26th July - WDW - Buena Vista Palace/Poly
> 
> *MrsJobba1*  27th July - 10th Aug 7 Nts SSR/7 Nts DCL Western Carribean Cruise
> 
> *Paul and Shirley* 29th Jul/18th Aug Walt Disney World Dolphin
> 
> *Tinktatoo* 30th July - 25th August - 2 weeks in an Indian Creek Villa 1 week OKW and 5 nights at Vero
> 
> *Spook* 30th July/14th August - Extended Stay Deluxe on Universal Blvd  & WDW
> 
> *August 2006*
> 
> *fizz13* 2nd/8th Staying at the Poly WDW
> 
> *Netty* 3rd/26th August
> 
> *mandymouse* 3rd/17th Pop Century
> 
> *Rachael44* 4th- 19th August - CBR
> 
> *SNOWWHITE7*  6th/20th August Old Key West & Universal Studios Royal Pacific Resort
> 
> *diberry* 8th/22nd Aug at Port Orleans Resort French Quarter
> 
> *jjk* 8th/23rd Aug Emerald Island Villa's
> 
> *JohnnySharp2* 8th - 29th August MCO Hyatt, Disney's BWV, Villa Indian Creek
> 
> *spm23* 11th Aug/1st Sept 1 night SSR, short Dis Cruise, HRH and then back home to SSR.
> 
> 
> *SEVANS2208 * 12th August House at Sunset Lakes
> 
> *Miffy2003 & Disney jedi jon*13th August/1 Sept Beach Club Villas, Hard Rock Hotel & villa
> 
> *jlensmart*  14th/28th Aug off site/BCV
> 
> *Ware Bears* 16th/24th Explorers Hotel DLP.
> 
> *susie2* 21st Aug/7th Sep
> 
> *Tink78* 25th-29th Aug - DLP Holiday Inn
> 
> *September 2006*
> 
> *kizzy212* September 2nd - Manchester - Sanford
> 
> *gilld* Sept 4th - BCV
> 
> *eyoreaud* Sept 8th - 7 Days Shearaton Vistana Villages, 7 Days Atlantis Harbourside Bahamas, 4 Days Dolphin WDW.
> 
> *stitch&ariel* Sept 9th -23rd - Villa
> 
> *steve404* 14th/28th Sept, staying in a villa at Tivoli Manor
> 
> *mushumadness* 14th/28th Villa
> 
> *wideeyes* 15th/22nd Sept, Port Orleans
> 
> *dragann48* 16th Sept
> 
> *Queenie*  23rd Sept - 7th Oct - WDW
> 
> *Lesleyluvdisney* 25th Sept - 16 Nights All Star Movies - Honeymoon
> 
> *Carolfoy* 24th september, ASMo
> 
> *ely3857* 28th September Pop Century
> 
> *Shooby doo* September
> 
> *October 2006*
> 
> *bazzanoid* 1st/15th Oct - Villa - Doral Woods
> 
> *shellbell* 6th/27th Oct
> 
> *Cochise*  7th/28th October Villa Indian Creek
> 
> *wilma-bride* 10th/26th Oct Renaissance Orlando Resort @ Sea World
> 
> *heatherbelle* 11/10 -02/11 Regal Palms
> 
> *mark&sue*  12th/26th Oct Saratoga Springs Resort and Vero Beach
> 
> *FLORIDA DREAMING* 14th/28th Oct Port Orleans Riverside
> 
> *TRACEYCOOPER* 19th Oct All Star Movies
> 
> *jns* 20th Oct Port Orleans.
> 
> *jen uk* 20th Oct Pop Century
> 
> *fizz13 * 21st/28th October CSR.
> 
> *Night-train* 25th Oct - 8th Nov All Star Movies
> 
> *Florida Sun* 28th Oct - 11th Nov - WDW Swan
> 
> *KayleeUK & Alan UK* 29th Oct- 16th Nov Disney's Boardwalk Villa's
> 
> *kristieuk* 29th Oct/21st Nov - Wedding /Disney Wonder Cruise
> 
> 
> *November 2006*
> 
> *Clare D* 2nd/16th Nov Ritz-Carlton, Disney Cruise Line Wonder and the Boca Raton Resort.
> 
> *Laurafoster* Nov 30th - Dec 18th Disneys Yacht Club and Disney cruise!
> 
> *December 2006*
> 
> *jockey* 2nd Dec 7 nights AKL and 7 nights GF
> 
> *Strommie* 2nd/11th Dec POFQ
> 
> *UkJamesF* 7th/21st Dec Port Orleans French Quarter
> 
> *Freaky* 10th/27th December Private Villa
> 
> *Acr4bbe* 10th/13th Vero Beach,14th/16th 3 Night Disney Cruise,17th/23rd Saratoga Springs.
> 
> *Lisash* 14th Dec-1st Jan, Marriot Village LBV
> 
> *misspickle* 16th Dec- Jan 1st WDW Florida All Star Movies
> 
> *mandymouse* 28th Dec/13th Jan Pop Century & 4 Night Disney Wonder Cruise
> 
> *2007*
> 
> *January 2007*
> 
> *Jules224* 22nd Jan - 5th Feb 2007, Springhill suites, Lake Beuna Vista
> 
> *February 2007*
> 
> *March 2007*
> 
> *Ware Bears* March 22nd/April 12th Comfort Suites Maingate East.
> 
> *FloridaSam* March 23rd/April 13th Disney's Pop Century Resort
> 
> *April 2007*
> 
> *Sharon78* April 9th 10 Nights POP/4 Nights St Petes
> 
> *wickesy* April 11th 14 nights Contemporary Resort
> 
> *lexie32* April 26th/May 12th Villa at Windsor Hills
> 
> *May 2007*
> 
> *June 2007*
> 
> *July 2007*
> 
> *MrsJobba1* 28th July DCL 11 night Med Cruise
> 
> *August 2007*
> 
> *September 2007*
> 
> **cath** - Sept 27th - 21 days - Villa
> 
> *October 2007*
> 
> *mushumadness* - Oct 4th/19th Pop Century
> 
> 
> 
> *Reply below if you would like to be added  *


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## granmaz

27th November to 11th December. POFQ 1st week.


Maz


----------



## arieljasmine

Hi

Just realised I haven't put our next WDW holiday on here!

21 September - 5 October 2006

We haven't decided where we're staying yet.

ArielJasmine


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

hi   our dates have changed to 16 -30 August 2007 and we will be staying at AKL.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## TinkTatoo

Could you change our July 2006 one to 27th July to 25th August - Sunset Lakes villa, OKW and Vero Beach and could you add

December 14th 2006 to 3rd January 2007 - ALK, Contemporary Atruim Club and OKW

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Bobby

Hi we are going 7th-28th july to the quality inn international.


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## saratogagirl

Hi Please add us

Julie & Ian Saratoga Springs Resort Oct 13 - 31st


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

hya im goin in october with my mum wilma-bride 
im lookin forward to it my mum is to shes already realy excited i wonder what shes gonna be like when its only a couple of days till we go im gonna have a lob keepin up with her amount of excitment
frm sian

[link=http://www.TickerFactory.com/]
[image noborder]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10701;97/st/20061010/e/1st+trip+to+WDW+/dt/6/k/4d29/event.png[/image]
[/link]


----------



## florida sun




----------



## CustardTart

We are staying at the Polynesian from August 12 to 26 2006.  
*Can't wait!!!  *


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## lady&tramp

Hi! 

Can you please add me to the list?
We're going WDW on 9th June til 16th. Staying Offsite (allocation on arrival - im scared! But it was only £199 for whole package!! so y not?!) 

Also going October 5th/19th. Staying in AKL and PORiverside one week in each!


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## lagunn

Hi can you add me to the list agin,
10th september 2007 to 1st october 2007.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## spoiltrotten12

Polynesian Resort 12th July  26th July

Animal Kingdom Lodge 26th October  9th November

Villas at Wilderness Lodge 18th December  8th January

All 2006


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## Leanne1977

Hi there!!  

We are going on 19th September until 3rd October 2006  

It will be myself, DH and our two boys.

We will be staying at Pop Century and we can't wait!!!  

Please could you add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## lin85prest

We are at villa at highland reserve from the 11th - 26th october
Linda Preston


----------



## florida sun

Updating

Welcome to the dis Linda please introduce yourself on the getting to know you thread


----------



## Little Monsters

Hi    we have booked to go 3rd May 2007 - 17th May 2007, we are staying in a private villa yet to be confirmed!  and we can't wait!!!  
Please can you add us to the list
Thanks!


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## leemel

Crowne Plaza Universal - 3rd June - 17th June


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## glorfy

POFQ september 23 - October 7th!!


----------



## florida sun

Updating  

glorfy- Welcome to the Uk Community Disboards  Please introduce yourself on the getting to know you thread.

Is this your first trip to WDW?


----------



## ukdisneydreamer

hey   dh and I are doing POP 3rd -17th Sept 2007


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## Chilly

Hi

14th Spetember 2006 to 28th September 2006 Best Western WDW


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Captain-Ste

Oh,i need to go on it again  

*28th april 2007 * Satying at Orange Lake country club  

then coming home 12th may   


Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## martashsam

We are flying out Manchester 17th June 2006 

10 days Crowne plazza Universal
4 days Hilton clearwater beach

COME ON ENGLAND


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## TraceyL

April 9th 2007 19 nights - Sunset Lakes Villa


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

hya can you add me im going with my mum (wilma-bride) in october the 11th my name is wilmabride'sdaughter as you will no 
thanks


----------



## foxylady

Hi

We are going on 20 July until 3 August 2006, and staying at Palm Key Villages off US27.

Please add us onto the list.

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

updating


----------



## mushumadness

hiya

can you change my hotel to the wdw dolphin

thanx


----------



## mandymouse

Updating  

**edit**

Anna, I take it I was changing your holiday for next year.  Just a query, we've got it down as next October ~ but your ticker says 11 months ~ is ours correct ??

Thanks 

Mandy


----------



## kkymmy

I'm taking myself and my two friends, both called Laura (together we are the bunny girls!) to ASMO June 27th - July 7th 2007!  Flying from Manchester!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, we going to AKL from 10th october to 20th october 2007, we have decided to but of california for a few years so transfered are booking over to wdw seen as we already paid our deposit.


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## Minniespal

Can you add me to the holiday sheet for next year.

Leaving 29th October 2007 and Returning 19th November 2007.

We will be staying at AKL, YC, GF and HRH.

Thanks.


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## kilbroney

Hi going 22nd June 07 till 6th July 07 have a villa at Tuscan Ridge


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## blofieldt

3rd of March 2007 to 19th of March 2007 ... First week cruise   , second week at the Orlando villa    ... Disney mania for 8 days ... Yippee


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## wilma-bride

Can you add my second trip please     Me, DH, DBM (Best Mate) & DBMDH (Best Mate's DH) February 11th - 18th 2007 Boardwark Villas/Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya

Ours have changed to 24th November 2007 for three weeks at pop century


----------



## KayleeUK

I am sure this won't be the last update I do for you Anna


----------



## loadsapixiedust

Can you add our 2006 dates please August 9th to 18th at Royal Plaza and October 5th to 19th at ASMo


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## wayneg

Hi. Our trips coming up

3rd-18th Aug Courtyard by Marriott LBV

26th Dec 06- 6th Jan 07 Hotel Unknown

7th-21st Apr 07 Hotel Unknown


Don't know if you are including Disneyland CA. but dates for that trip if you are 19th-27th Oct 06 Howard Johnson


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## wayneg

oops sorry made mistake shoud read

3rd-28th Aug Courtyard by Marriott LBV


----------



## mushumadness

another change sorry

mines actually 19th november 07 to December 10th 07 at pop century


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## I Love Tigger

We are going Aug 28th until 11th Sept  staying in a villa


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## SammieG

Could you add us to August 15th - 3rd September 2006
HGVC I Drive...


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## jjpenguin

Can you add me??

28th Sept - 5 Oct at All Star Music and Saratoga Springs


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## fuse04

Hi, we are going 27/04/07 - 11/05...first week Animal Kingdom Lodge, second at Wilderness Lodge (my birthday on 04/05!!!)

Fuse04


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## ariel75

hi were going jan 20th till feb 3rd 2007 staying at pop century, first time for my son in florida.
HOTEL CHEYENNE DLP JULY  2005
SANTA FE AUG 2004 DLP


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## Ji||s

DH, myself, DBIL and his DW are have booked for next year, going June 15th, DBIL and his DW are staying 2 weeks, DH and myself are staying until July 6th.  Staying first week in Saratoga and the next two weeks in Boardwalk.  I love DFIL and his DVC!


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

Hello All
We are off to the All Star Sports from 28th Jan 2007 to 08th Feb 2007!!!  Woohoo, booked it yesterday and cant wait!


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## Lizzybear

Add me to September 2007 please, 12-26th! 1 week offsite, 1 week onsite @ CBR.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Charlotte D

Hi Everyone

I'm going on 16th September - 1 October Gatwick to Sanford.  Can you add me on aswell.

Thanks
Charlotte


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## KAC2005

Please could you add us into the list.  We are going to All Star Music 10th July -24th July 2007.

Thanks!

Kathryn


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## AnitaCB

We're going from 23rd October to 6th November 06 staying at the Hampton Inn.  First trip!!

Anita


----------



## Booknut

We're at AKL on 20 Sept, then from 21-30 Sept at POFQ, then one more week off-site


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Cinderella2006

We are going from 28th October to 11th November staying at Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hello,

I'm going on 12-22nd Sept to WDW, staying off-site at the Quality Inn on International Drive. Please can you add me?   

Vick


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Disney D

I'm going on the 24th August to WDW, from Gatwick


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## squitty

Hi Kaylee

Could you add us please

10th Sept 2007 - 1st Oct 2007 Private Villa - WLV - BWV

Thanks


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## help101

Hi Kaylee

Could you add us please sep/12 to sep/26 at the quality inn plaza on ( I DRIVE ) Thank you from help101


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

12th/26th Oct Saratoga Springs Resort and beach club villas
could you change my mums(mark&sue) to beach club villas instead of vero beach


----------



## missingthemagic

we are staying at polynesian 6/20th september


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Minniespal

Can you put me in from 31.03.07/12.04.07 in BCVs

Can you also change my trip in October to BWVs and Portofino Bay - same dates.

Thanks ~ Promise I won't change them again.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## arieljasmine

I am tooooo excited!!  Please could you update my holiday from 21 Sept - 5 Oct with hotels - finally booked - Hard Rock Hotel and Animal Kingdom Lodge (still dare not believe it!)

ArielJasmine


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## Boo Boo Too

Can you add me please?

Oct 4th to 8th 2006 (Villa in Reunion)
Oct 8th to 15th 2006 (RCCL - Mariner of the Seas)
Oct 15th to 21st (Los Angeles)

Although not sure how relevent the last two are...

Boo


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi can you change our dates (both august and december), we are now going september the 3rd to the 17th 2007 on free dinning staying at polynesian. my sister is coming as well!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Headzila

Bit late I know but we're going 3rd-17th September at all star sports


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Nitram64

Hi were going 15/10 to 29/10.


----------



## Lizzybear

Mine needs to be changed: 2 weeks at Pop Century 13th to the 27th


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## fuse04

I know this is probably a silly questyion nut how can i view the chart ot see if there is anyone going when we are? We hav ealready registered our dates

thanks


----------



## Nitram64

Go to page one.


----------



## KayleeUK

Have you found it fuse??


----------



## wideeyes

sorry, we have changed resorts to Port Orleans Resort.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## fuse04

Thanks Kaylee I have now found the holiday chart on page one as advised...told you it was a silly question!


----------



## KayleeUK

No question is a silly question


----------



## Jets fan

My parents, sister and I are going on 14 December and returning on 28 December - staying at OKW. We all love Christmas at Disney so much!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## PoppyAnna

We're going 28 April 2007 - 12 May 2007  Sheraton Vistana Village
Virgin flight vs027 going out.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## arieliwish

We go 15 august - 29 august 2007 with first choice from east midlands, staying at pop century.

thanks

Lynn


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## SNOWHITE7

Please add me  

25th July-6thAugust - OKW
6th-8th August - Universal's Royal Pacific Resort 

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## El Tel

My DW, DS, DD and I are staying at AKL from 21/10/06 to 4/11/06. 
I hope to meet some of you at the Epcot meet on 3/11/06


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CustardTart

DD and I have finally booked our 2nd WDW Girls Only trip from 05/10/07 to 15/10/07. This time we are trying out Coronado Springs... 
...and I'm v excited!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## madgem

We're flying out from Man on 8/12/06 - 15/12/06 staying at POR. Going to MVMCP on 14th Dec.

Soooo excited!

 Gem


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## foxylady

Please could you add me onto the holiday list again.

We are arriving on 13 July to 3 August 2007, and staying at Indian Creek.

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Scottish_Maleficent

Hi Mandy.........just realising I'm not on this chart..............!!!

We go 18th July to 4th August staying at Royal Pacific Resort and Formosa Gardens Villa

Thanks


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## Lizzybear

Changed hotel to POFQ =]


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are at pop century from 7th september 2007 for 2 weeks  

thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## aaronandterri

hi were there from 26th may to 6th june 2007,   villa 1st week , boardwalk second week (for jessicas birthday  ) and nick hotel  for last few days 

please add us in xxxx


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated!


----------



## DreamofDisney

We are at CSR 20/10 - 03/11 - 26 sleeps and counting!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## poohmadmum

18.08.07 - 01.09.07 - 7 nights POFQ and 7 nights Polynesian


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mikki.young

We are staying at OKW from Jan 10 to Feb 2.

Can't wait!


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya

We have a new date!!

28th November 2007 to December 12th 2007 Pop Century


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Char17

January 9th - 23rd, staying at POP and CSR! Can't wait!!


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

Hi

My fiance and I will be getting married at WDW  and Disneymooning 16th Aug arrive, Wedding on the 17th  , Caribbean Beach Resort 7 nights, AKL 7 nights, Disney Cruise LIne 3 nights and The Crowne Plaza Universal for 4 nights.  Total 21 nights  , can't wait!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Nubbedy

Nearly forgot about adding my new trip!

Me, DS and DM doing Disney - All Star Sports, August 14th - 28th.   

Sara.


----------



## KayleeUK

**Updated**


----------



## casinocolin

hi  
we are back home from 8th Sept to 22nd Sept 2007   

Have a nice day & Remember the Magic


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jessie 33

We are going 8th August to 29th August staying at the bahama bay resort
Thank you

Jessie


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Netty

finally booked for next year!!    
going 21st July-10th August


----------



## natalielongstaff

Netty said:
			
		

> finally booked for next year!!
> going 21st July-10th August



great news jeanette


----------



## mandymouse

Great news - updating


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hi we go tomorrow (23rd october) for two weeks! and we r doing the MNSSHP on thursday 26th oct!
offsite in kissimmee.
DAN  ​​​


----------



## KayleeUK

*Updated*


----------



## Chris and Pooh

Hello,
 We are going on 1st November 2006 departing on the 9th and staying at SSR, back again 24th March for two weeks staying at WLR for the first week and then SSR for the second. Cant wait


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## SophiesDad

Hi
Going on 22nd September - 6th October  
Thanks


----------



## wideeyes

sorry, our dates have changed again, (due to my sister being in year 13 at school, so a very important year for her) However we are now going for 18 Nights,    .

we are now going from 23 august until 10th September, still staying at POFQ.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Sunny Soph

22nd September 07 - 6th October 
Btw I'm with Sophiesdad!


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## TinkTatoo

Summer 2007  24th July - 23rd August

Vero Beach
Sunset Lakes Villa
HRH
Boardwalk Villa's


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CustardTart

Mandy, sorry to be a pest, but the plans have changed so could you update me?! I'm now going from September 21 2007 to October 8 2007. 

Disney Wonder Western Caribbean Cruise and Yacht Club...
Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## raterfly

can anyone be added to your table? We are going 12th - 26th Aug 2007 to AKL


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## irongirlof12

Ohhhh Can We be added on - we are going to coronado springs Resort on 22nd Sept 2007 - 6th October 2007 ...and i am very excited already!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mark&sue

We are going on 17th August 2007 to Saratoga Springs Resort, then onto the Wonder for our first Disney Cruise (3 nights) and then back to Saratoga Springs Resort until 31st August 2007.

Many thanks 


Susan


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Girlsontour

Can you add us onto your list please?  October 11th - October 25th 2007 10 nights at CSR and then 4 nights at HRH - GirlsonTour (plus Husband!!!)


----------



## fizz13

Time to be added again, new details are January 7th to 20th *2008*!! Will be staying at timeshare at Whyndham Palms. Me with my 3 kids braving it alone for the first time


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, I am going from the 9th feb - 18th feb 2008 and I will be staying at All Star Movies, my dd is a *VERY * lucky girl i must say.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jjk

Hi, July 25- AUG 16th 2007 staying at a villa in Emerald island


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## daipp

We are off to the CBR for the first time from 23/08/07 for two weeks.

David


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## fizz13

Time to add me again please  

August 22nd to 28th 2007, WDW Dolphin


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated Claire you lucky thing


----------



## Floridadreamlel

Hi, can you add us to your list please. We are going on the 13th July to 3rd August 2007 - 21 nights staying at Palm Key Village


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi we are now staying at the Beach Club in febuary 2008.   

No 2007 trip now   however lets be positive,BEACH CLUB 2008!   and I have a few trips planned for DLRP for 2007!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## DisneyJo

We're going to Coronado Springs on August 13th to 27th, please add us. Many thanks, Jo, David, Jessica & Ellie Young


----------



## cindycastle

Going 4th January 07 until 18th January 07.  Staying at Cypress Pointe Grand Villas and Saratoga Springs


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Kilted_Yank

Hiya Kaylee!

We'll be there from 19th August to 2nd September.

Bill


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## fizz13

Hi kaylee,
Could you amend my details to say POP instead of Dolphin please August 22nd to 28th, decided to save a bit of money Thanks,


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## sandshal

Please can you add us to the holiday chart

10th October - 20th - Vistana Villages, International Drive
20th - 27th - Big Game Fishing in the Gulf
27th - 30th - Hard Rock Hotel

Many thanks

sandshal


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## Haworthfamily

All booked
April 11th - 25th - Off site Villa at Emerald Island - but visiting the mouse everyday LOL
Sarah James Freya X


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## leise

Hi, can you add us please? 

We are going from 8th Aug - 29th Aug 2007,

Staying one week Buena Vista Suites and two weeks Old Key West

Thanks very much,

Leise


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## Hodkys

Hi there, we'd like to be added .  We are going 23 July until 8 August staying at the Sheraton Vistana resort.

Thanks


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya

Can you change my 2007 trip to 28th November villa

and put us in for our wedding January 2008 20th Contemporary

thanx


----------



## Chilly

28/12/07 to 2/1/08 DLRP Sequoia Lodge (although not booked yet).


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## abbylou6

we are going to pop Feb 8th till 16th. 

mandy xxxxx


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated!


----------



## jockey

Hi Kaylee, can you add us on for November 8 - 22 at the GF! Thanks!


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## jns

Can you add us from the 26th Oct to 13th of Nov 2007
we are going home to SSR for the first time


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## saratogagirl

Hi Kaylee

Can you add us 14/12/07 - 04/01/08 - Saratoga Springs

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## saratogagirl

Thanks Mandy


----------



## wideeyes

Hi just an update,we are now going from the 2nd of febuary to  the 15th 2008staying at AKL as I got a good deal. Will be the last change now. promise.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jen_uk

Can I please be added again!  We are going the 5th August till the 21st and will be staying at Pop Century. Ta very much!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Queenie

We are flying to Las Vegas Oct 8th, staying at Stratosphere - my 21st on Oct 9th.  
Driving to Anaheim on Oct 12th - staying at Park Vue Inn.  
Flying to WDW on Oct 14th, overnight flight arriving Oct 15th, staying at BCV first time onsite and Scott's mum's birthday on the 18th!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CharleyUK

Hi  

Can you add us to the list please? Going Sept 24th to Oct 4th with my friend staying at CSR

Can't wait


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## pezzapixiedust

hi we are going 21st june until 5 july, wedding is on the 28th june! x


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## hogwartsdropout

We'll be there 31st July to 14th August staying at POR


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## charliemonkey

We are going 10th - 24th May 2007 stopping at WDW Dolphin.

Charlie Monkey


----------



## granmaz

We're going 25th November to 10th December!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## nattyk

pls add me - NatK  22nd March - 5th April Villa Rolling Hills

thanks
Nathalie


----------



## juttawdw

September 3 - 17 ,2007 Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## saz331

Hi 

we are in Florida from 26th June until 18th July staying in a wee place called Hudson but also staying in Port Orleans Very excited!!!


----------



## wayneg

Another one to add for us August 2nd-27th Courtyard By Marriott Lake Buena Vista.


----------



## Ali and boyz

14th - 28th July, 2007  -   Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## florry

we are off again 21st july - 10th August for our Silver Wedding Anniversary


----------



## Steve and Sarah

We are flying out Fri 20th April, returning 5th May.  3 nights in Key West, 1 night in Naples and 11 in Orlando in a private villa.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## ely3857

*Jodie, Gavin & Friends

25th September 2008 for two weeks in a Villa at Hampton Lakes  

 

Jodie*


----------



## kitcat1

Hi, The Wilson family are going from 16th April - 3rd May, staying off site in a villa at Indian Creek. Dead excited as its our first time!!!

Cath


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## mikki.young

Oohhh!  Now I am back from the January Jaunt I had better 'register' October  

We are going Oct 1-22, a mix of DVC onsite and Marriott Vacation Club (Sable Palms) offsite


----------



## wideeyes

sneeking in a small trip in october with DBF for 6th october to 13th october 2007,   staying at Coronado Resort


----------



## CustardTart

Taking DS14 for a short pre-Christmas surprise trip from December 14th to December 21!     Have booked a Virgin Fly-Drive - not sure where we're staying yet...


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Netty

My original dates have now  changed plus i have an extra holiday in October 
26th July-10th August-2007
26th October-10th November 2007


----------



## brightspark

Hi we are going on 24th November until 3rd December.. SSR / OKW


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Sid74

Hi,

Can you please add me to the list for October? We will be going on our first ever trip to WDW from the 16th to the 30th.  We had to postpone it from last year 

Thanks.


----------



## Tron[ADS]

We have booked for March 28th-April 12th 2008. Staying at TerraVerde, same house as last time.....if you could add it to the list....thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## fluffy bunny

We back in florida from 6th to 23rd August. Plan so far is:
6th to 9th - Clearwater to get over the flight
9th to 11th - HRH and Universal
11th to 18th - Off site Villa and WDW
19th to 23rd - DCL 4 night on Wonder.

 Can't wait.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Minniespal

Hi,

Can you make a couple of alterations for me:-

12th April till 3rd May 2007 – DCL and BCVs

29th October till 19th November 2007 – AKV, Polynesian and Portofino Bay

Thank-you


----------



## LeCras

We're going back in August, dates as follows:

18-20 August - WDW Hilton
20-30 August - Saratoga Springs 1BR
30 August-2 September - Disney Wonder
2-3 September - Royal Pacific Resort, Universal

Can't wait, may have to squeeze in a short trip before then as well...  

Charlotte


----------



## Chilly

Please take me off  

Thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Nubbedy

Yippee - but I have a minor change!

All Star Movies, Aug 14 - 28th!!!

Please can you change me on the list.  

Sara.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wayneg

At last booked out hotel, thought I was never going to get a good rate. So if you can update our entry 7th-21st April. 
 Fairfield Inn Marriott Village  4 STARS,
. 8623 VINELAND AVE ,
32821  ORLANDO,

Marriott wanted $2,855 
Got it for $1,019 £38/night incl breakfast. 

Thanks


----------



## Sid74

I was so excited at getting the family to choose the restaurants they want to go to for my ADR's that I forgot to tell you where we are staying 

We are staying at All Star Music.


----------



## CustardTart

Hi!  I have some amendments for you if that's OK...  

1) Can you add my trip with DD? 
May 3rd - 11th 2008 at VWL 
May 11th -15th on Disney Wonder's Double Dip cruise!   

2) Also I'm in WDW till October 15th (not 8th) 2007.

3) Finally DS and I are staying at SSR in December 2007...


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi can you change our october trip to August 16-30th 2007 14 nights at POP century.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Tinks1984

Going on....

12th April 2008 - WDASR!!!


----------



## tony64

3rd May 2008 14 night Sheraton Vistana Resort. Can't wait.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## JennyTigger

Hi we are booked to go 2nd July - 23rd July at a villa in Indian Creek, can you please add me.

Thanks 

Jenny


----------



## Tony Toon

Funnily enough we'll be joining Jenny Tigger at Indian Creek from the 2nd - 23rd July so can you add us please.      

Mrs T T


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Little Flower

Can you please add me 

My and my DH are going to AKL 01st June -15th June 07


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## fizz13

Hi there,
please could you amend my August booking to read aug 23rd to 29th at POFQ, and could you add December 12th to 22nd staying at POP and Wilderness Lodge,and remove my Jan 2008? I'm so excited, yay!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## shazmart

Hi,

Thought I would let you all know, I've just booked my Trip for 3-24 July 2008.
Although staying off site at Fairfield Inn, LBV.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Minniespal

Hi,

Could I be added for May 9th to May 31st 2008.  Staying at BCVs, VWL and BWVs.

Thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wayneg

Please add hotel to my dates you have, April 7th-21st Fairfield Inn by Marriott LBV
Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## eyoreaud

Could we be added as well? Dec 5th-22nd 07
2 days Mona Lisa at Celebration, 1 week Sheraton Vistana Villages, 1 week DCL Western Cruise.

Thanx, Audrey


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## fizz13

Guess what, I've changed my hotel again, Aug 23rd to 29th at the Boardwalk Inn and could my entry now say Fizz13 and Angel 659? I'm taking Michelle with me, yay!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## angel659

That was a nice surprise to see my name added to the holiday chart.

Thanks Claire


----------



## scottishsue

Can I be added too please?

We're going from 9th until the 30th October and staying at the Gulf coast for a few days before spending 14 days at the Hampton Inn.

Thanks !!


----------



## gordonandjackie

Hi

Can you add us 22 Sept 07 - 6 Oct - All Stars movies (5nights) Disney Wonder Cruise (3 nights) and return to disney All Stars movies (6 nights) flying from Manchester.

Thanks
Jackie


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Donaldduck66

Hi, please could you add my vacation dates on also,

July 7th - 21st Saratoga Springs

September 15th - 30th Coronado Springs


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

another update, going with my mum and DD now.
3rd - 17th september Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## kacale

Please add us too.

27th August to 6th September at Old Key West.

Karen, Lee and Carolyn


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## MorningGlory

Me as well please.  

Me, DS9, Dad and brother, 14-28 June at Comfort Inn LBV


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## maya_

Very cool thread!

Maya and as-yet-unnamed family members, July 2008.

Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## shellbell

Please could you add us  22nd - 12th June POP

Thank you


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Danauk

Could you add me please, I know it isn't WDW but we are going to Disneyland CA.

11th-16th August 2008 Grand Californian Hotel, conceierge. Then on to Hollywood and Las Vegas until the 26th August.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## OWJAY

Hi.  We're going 29th May - 12th June - Staying at POR


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## barrysprot36

Hi We are going 13th August to 27th August staying at CBR

Barry


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Chilly

Please add me 14th-28th September at Pop


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## zippyhannah

am in the qulity inn plaza on i drive on july 19th till aug 2nd


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Sanibel Spirit

Hello,

We're staying offsite from 20th April - 4th May 2008 - AGES away but I can still get excited    Please can you add me to the list? 

Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## baz_0812

You can add us...28th April/12th May in a villa at Emerald Island!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## arieljasmine

Finally got round to this!  Please could you add me, we are going 19 September - 4 October, staying in Wyndham Orlando, Hard Rock Hotel and Pop Century  

Thanks.

Laur's


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wilma-bride

Could you add me to the list please:

Wilma-bride and DH - 20th-30th August - SSR, DCL, and All Star Music


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CHEK

And me please, we're flying out on the 31st May staying at Tuscan Ridge through to the 14th June


----------



## princess jackson

Please can you add us to your list  

Sept 15th/29th Sept, Pop Century and Disney Wonder cruise.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CHEK

Thankyou  , Have a great trip everyone


----------



## wils

OOOOooooooOOOOOO

Please can you add me      


Dec 25 2007 - Jan 2 2008 ASMu

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## RobinHood's merrymen

We're going Nov 2008! CBR or PO ?? Decisions decisions!


----------



## florida sun

RobinHood's merrymen said:


> We're going Nov 2008! CBR or PO ?? Decisions decisions!




Do you have a definate date so that I can add you to the list, we can always add your choice of accomodation later


----------



## Tron[ADS]

My entry next March could do with extending to April 15th please.


----------



## angel659

Hi

Can you add us onto the chart we will be leaving on the 10th November till the 24th November staying at All Star Movies


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wilma-bride

Can you add me again please  

Wilma-bride and family - 10th April - 24th April 2008, staying at SSR or OKW


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## OWJAY

Could you add me again please

25th Dec 08 - 8 Jan 09 - Fairfield Inn & Suites


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## loadsapixiedust

Can you add us again please June 8th to 22nd, Comfort Inn LBV


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Minniespal

Can you add me again please 

15th December 2008 to 5th January 2009 - BCVs/AKV/Hard Rock Hotel

Thank-you.


----------



## CustardTart

Hi!  Just had a look at the chart and spotted that my May 2008 trip with DD is showing for May 2007! The actual details are 3rd to 15th May 2008 - VWL and DCL 4 night Double Dip... 

Please can you also add me for Christmas/New Year 2008? 20 December 2008 to 3rd January 2009 - AKV, VWL, DCL Magic...


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Lisash

Hi Mandy 

Can you add me please 9th-23rd August Marriott Fairfield LBV

thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Will do Lisa  

Updating


----------



## squitty

Hi Mandy

Could you add me please for 5th-19th November staying at a DVC resort, not sure which ones though at the moment.

Also could you take out the private villa and add SSR and DCL to our Sept 07 please.

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Okey, dokey  

Updating


----------



## Minniespal

Changed our plans for May 2008  could you update for me please.

24th  31st May 2008 7 night Mexican Riviera Disney Cruise/7 nights at Grand Californian Hotel and Spa, Concierge/5 nights at Bellagio, Las Vegas.

Thanks.


----------



## kiafrika

Hi

We are flying with VH on 20 Sep 2007 until 4 Oct and we are staying at Bahama Bay Resort.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CustardTart

Mandy, can you add me for August 9th - 31st 2008 please? 7 nights DCL Mexican Riviera cruise/ Disneyland Hotel, LA/ Shutters on the Beach, Santa Monica/ Hotel del Coronado, San Diego/ The Venetian, Las Vegas... 

Thank you!


----------



## carolfoy

I wish you were adding me


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## alisonbestford

Add DD and I please  

19th May until 2nd June 2008.......Absolutely no idea where we're staying yet


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

We've just booked 27Jun-09Jul at WL...even managed to secure ADR's at Princess Storybook breakfast for 30Jun, CRT lunch for lunch 06Jul and Crystal Palace dinner for 07Jul (my BIRTHDAY)

How lucky are we...


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## And

Going to Comfort Inn Universal 2nd - 16th June 2007 (in 2 weeks!!!)


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## happyj

Hi all
We are going July 8-July 26
not long now


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

my dad just booked it today

15th-29th december at the WL


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

Edit:
Posted twice! =S


----------



## mandymouse

I've already updated this one


----------



## Steve and Sarah

Please can you add us to the list:

25th August to 4th September - villa at Thousand Oaks

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Davscotcar

me and Groovee are going 5th-19th July and staying at POR

TIA


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## angel659

Hi

Can you change my hotel from All Star Movies to Port Orleans Riverside. Thanks. Our Nov trip


----------



## mandymouse

Will do Michelle


----------



## tashasmum

Can you add us in please 13th August 2007 till 1st September 2007  POFQ


----------



## T16GEM

Hi Kaylee, can you please add us 25th Dec to 15th Jan - Villa

Thank you!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Sanibel Spirit

HI

I was due to go to Disney in April 2008 but it has been postponed until April 2009. Can you take me off the list please - or start a 2009 section  

Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

I'll take you off for now, then you can let us know when you have a more definite date


----------



## epcot1stfave

Hi please add us to the list. We are going to POR Mansions with our son and his wife Dec 4 to Dec 18 thnks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## islandmum

we arrive at WDW Wilderness Lodge on Oct 3rd - until Oct 13th

unless we literally die of excitement before!!


----------



## dlpSteve

Can you addd us please: October 8th - 12th, Disneyland Resort Paris, Hotel Cheyenne

thanks


----------



## RobinHood's merrymen

Can you update RobinHood's please. We've just *confirmed* our booking - 6th Nov to 20th Nov 2008, POR Riverside. We're soooooo excited!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi feb trip has changed to Wilderness Lodge 9th february - 16th february.


----------



## Loubbylou

Hi, Please can I be added 19th October 07 - 5th November - Private Villa


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tony64

Planned but not booked yet 
23rd Nov 07 to 1Dec 07 Courtyard By Marriott, Lake Buena Vista


----------



## kizzy212

please add me toooooo....

16th aug 2008 quality in international


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## OWJAY

Could you please add us again  February 15th - 25th February -  Private Villa Thanks


----------



## wayneg

Please add 2 More trips we have planned  

1.
Oct 18th-22nd Las Vegas, Harrahs 
Oct 22nd-27th Disneyland CA, HoJo

2.
Mar 22nd-Apr 5th Orlando, Hotel TBD.

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## OWJAY

OWJAY said:


> Could you please add us again  February 15th - 25th February -  Private Villa Thanks



HI sorry Mandymouse you don't seem to have added us February 15 - 25 2008

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Sorry about that, I'm adding you now


----------



## OWJAY

Hi.  We have changed hotels for Dec 25 2008 - 8 Jan 2009.  We are now going to Port Orleans Riverside instead of Fairfield Inn and Suites.  Sorry to be a pain would you mind changing us.

Thanks


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## tracipierce

Hi! Traci here, we are going to Pop Century 27th Aug - 10th September 07


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## tony64

Just booked it
with slight change of dates and venue

21st Nov to 1dec
 Marriot LBV / Club Sevilla


----------



## DisneyExplorer

Hi Kaylee

We are going from 14th-28th July to Saratoga Springs

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Alexander!!!

Oooooh this is v exciting! Can you please  put me down as 10th - 20th September 2007 Pop! Century please???


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## lexie32

Please could you add me in again, 30th April to 16th May 2008 Windsor Hills villa 

Thanks Alex


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Bambi Sunshine

I'm going September 28th 2007 --- I dont know where we are staying yet though


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya 

Please add us to october 2008 staying at pop century

thanx anna


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Captain-Ste

Add me pleeeeeeease!

May 10th 2008 to the 24th 2008 - Orange lake country club .

Cheers !


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tony64

16th Aug 08
2 weeks of fun  
yet to book the hotel


----------



## pinkypominnie

Hi - we are going for our honeymoon, flying Tues 15th April 2008 (man-orl int) staying at the Island Grande on St Petes Beach for 5 nights and then staying at Disney AKL savannah view room for 16 nights) coming home on the 6th May (day after my 30th birthday  )


----------



## mushumadness

hi

can you add me and chris for 4th september this year for a week at radisson worldgate

I cant wait


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

We are off to All Star sports - Jan 27/Feb 7, thanks Julie


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Danauk

My dates changed for my 2008 trip, I'm adding 2 day on to the end of it (whoooo). So now it is 11th - 16th Aug- Grand Californian Hotel concierge, then on to Six Flags Magic Mountain (16th - 18th), Rennaisance Hotel Hollywood (18th - 21st) then a week in the Bellagio in Las Vegas (21st - 28th)!!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## alisonbestford

Finally decided where we staying  

6 nights at POP and 8 in a 1 bedroomed apartment at Summer Bay Resort


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Miffy2003

It's probably not worth updating it for me now Mandy, but if you're bored:

1 night at All Star Music and 7 in a 3 bedroom apartment at Cypress Pointe Resort from August 25th


----------



## Miffy2003

Well, d'oh!

My April trip's not on here either; definitely not too late for that one 


April 1st, 11 nights at Pop Century followed by 5 nights at the Poly


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Me too please.....

March 14th for 20 nights

1 Hyatt MCO / 3 Omni Champion's Gate villa / 3 Saratoga Springs Resort / 13 Indian Creek villa


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## squitty

Hi Mandy

Could you add the Hard Rock Hotel to my Sept 07 list please 

We are also off 24 Sept - 08 Oct 08 too, only one hotel booked so far though.

Thank you.


----------



## KayleeUK

squitty said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> Could you add the Hard Rock Hotel to my Sept 07 list please



How many resorts?????


All Updated


----------



## JamieLeighLuvsEeyore

hiya im goin on the 5th of december till the 22nd, gonna be stayin at the mona lisa in celebration, sheraton vistana villages and doing the disney western cruise xx


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## emily1982

Please can i be added on we're going 20th December 2008- 2nd Jan 2009, staying at the Wilderness lodge!


----------



## emily1982

Please can i be added on we're going 20th December 2008- 2nd Jan 2009, staying at the Wilderness lodge!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## BRobson

Can you add me to the list 

21 nights from 7th July 2008 - 28th July 2008


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## krs

19th August 2008 - 2nd September 2008 staying at Pop


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Mike&Mel

We are going 10th April 2008 till 24th April 2008 and staying off site at Windsor Hills Resort


----------



## pixiepower04

Please add me.  

18th September to 8th October - Caribbean Beach Resort.


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## angel659

Hi

Can you change my dates from November to December. Dates are 7th Dec - 21st Dec at PORR.

Ta


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## PoppyAnna

Oooo been looking forward to this - 3-17 October 2007 (yes, only 25 days to go)  Staying off site in villa (havent picked it yet though ).
Cheers hon


----------



## jue40

Can you add me  

20th Dec to 28th Dec BC
then
28th Dec to 05th Jan Poly

Thanks

Julie


----------



## jjpenguin

And please add me...

JJ and Aruna 27th sept - 3 oct at SSR


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tony64

Can you please change our Aug 08 trip to
23thAug to 6th sept at Terrace Ridge.

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

16th June 2008 - 7th July 2008 (3 weeks) in POP and Asmo.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## paulfoel

23/9 - 7/10 Staying in rented villa Windsor Palms....


----------



## KAC2005

We have just booked for 11th July - 25th July 2008, at Pop Century!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tashasmum

Can you add us please 19 July- 10 Aug. Fairfield Inn LBV.


----------



## eyoreaud

Hi there!

Can you add me on 22nd March 08 please? one week Orlando, 1 week Eastern Disney Cruise Yippeeeeeee!
Thanx


----------



## lensgirl

Woo Hoo!  Fly 11th September 2008 until 25th September


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, are next year holiday is Broadwalk Inn, 1st september to the 15th september.


----------



## Jets fan

5-18 April - OKW - Jets Fan


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mushumadness

Hi

My dates are confirmed now

we are going 30th October 2008 to 13th November 2008 in a villa


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## minnie29uk

Hi!
Myself and my 3 year old daughter and 5 year old son will be staying all star Musice Dec 1st - 13th and then 2 nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge.

Can't wait,
Lynn


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Natasha & Matt going on 30th May / 13th June =D 2008 =P ​


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Trevor797

Hi everyone 
We are going 7th October - 28th October 2007 staying in the Widerness Lodge for our honeymoon we get married on 6th October!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## daipp

We're going 11-Aug-2008 to Disneyland for a few days before joining the Disney Magic for 15 days on the Panama Canal Eastbound repositioning cruise then Old Key West for my birthday and 10 nights to 11-Sept-2008(joined by Helen's mother and husband for their first time in Disney and USA).

David


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## poohmadmum

DD & I are going 20th August - 3rd September - 7 nights at Coronado Springs and 7 nights at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Mad Tea Party

Me, my dad and sister are going 22nd october untill 5th november and we're staying at the Wilderness Lodge


----------



## TinkTatoo

Just booked the flights so can you put us down for

23rd July - 22nd August Sunset Lakes, Vero Beach and Beach Club Villas


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Nitram64

Wev'e just booked for 27 nov to 11 dec 07. We weren't planning on going till march next year but the dark nights crept in and we said what the heck.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Steve and Sarah

Hi All

Steve and I are going 25th December 07 to 4th January 08, staying at the Homewood Suites on I-drive.

Sarah x


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi can you add me please? 1 - 15th september  at Beach Club


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## DisneyJo

Please add us, we're all booked at POR from 14th to 28th August with free dining


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

we are going on 12th dec 07-2nd jan 08 at the All star sports.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Minniespal

Could I change my December 2008 location.  It is still 15th Dec/5th Jan but we're going to Tokyo instead staying at Tokyo DisneySea Hotel Miracosta.

Thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Ji||s

Just booked to go 5th/19th Sept '08 staying at Caribbean Beach Resort.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## coasterfreak

We will be there 15th Dec to 5th Jan, staying in a villa.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## foxylady

Hi

Please can you add us.  We are there from 8 - 22 July 2008, and are staying 5 nights at Pop, 7 nights at Port Orleans Riverside and 2 nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge.

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Disneyjoey

We'll be there from 9th of nov to the 27th 2007 staying at the comfort inn off sand lake rd Woo Hoo 2 weeks to go!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## OrlandoMagic

We have just booked 14 nights off site (Best Western Plaza Int.), 31st May - 14th June 2008!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Disney Sue

Just booked  
All Star Sports 20th may to 10th June


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## squitty

Hi Mandy

Could you update our trip 28th Sept - 2nd Oct 2008 DCL
VWL 24th - 28th Sept 08

We are not going 5th Nov anymore, we brought our trip forward to the 24th Sept

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CharleyUK

Please add us to the list 

September 22nd POFQ with my friend

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## minnieeaves

We are going 1st Dec - 18th Dec staying at the Best Western Lakeside with 2 nights at the Grand Floridian


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mikki.young

Just realised we hadn't put our next trip up yet!

Apr 21 - May 16 2008
OKW, Marriott Royal Palms, Mystic Dunes and then back to OKW.

Looks like I need to get to be an efficient packer!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## The Fetherstons

September 20th to October 4th  staying at Caribean Beach

Kerry Craig & Adam


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## squitty

Mandy you're gonna love me, I have just booked another cruise, we are b2b on the Wonder, our new dates are

24/09 - 25/09 VWL
25/09 - 02/10 Disney Wonder
02/10 - 06/10 VWL
07/10 - 08/10 HRH
Thank you


----------



## mandymouse

Oooh, you lucky thing Michelle  

Updating


----------



## wils

Please add me Mandy   

Nov 1st-15th 2008 villa


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jjk

please could you add my new dates

20/07/08-9/08/08 emerald island villa

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## penlanspice

Hi Mandy

Please add me

28th Dec- 19th Jan. Villa, VWL and AKV
25th Apr - 9th May. Silverlake Resort
27th Sept - 16th Oct. Summerset resort, RC Cruise, BWV

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Lisash

Could you add me Mandy 13-27th December 2008 Marriott Fairfield LBV


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## kev kendall

Hi

We're going 31st July for 21 Nights staying at Grand Floridian


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

An update - September 1st 2008 Disneyland California Anaheim
and also 7th Febuary - 14th Febuary 2009 Hard Rock Hotel Orlando


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Paulieuk1969 & Donaldduck66 - July 19 / Aug 2 - Animal Kingdom Villas


----------



## ARE WE THERE YET

Can you add me too please.  We are going 8-22 Nov - Staying at Hilton Timeshare - I Drive.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## DISNEYPARS

Could you please add us to the list.

DW and I are off to the world between 28th April and 19th May staying off site at a villa on Crescent Lakes which we stayed at last year.

Many thanks


----------



## karentan

we're going 4th til 25th november 2008. (touring for 1st week, then 2 weeks in villa in lindfields)


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## poohmadmum

Please could you take me off the August list - I've had to change my plans and am cancelling this holiday  - thank you


----------



## mandymouse

*Updating*


----------



## mushumadness

hiya

can you chnge my jan 2008 stay to the grand floridian and please add me to the december 2008, flying 25th dec for 14 nights in a villa

thank you


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Hi,

Unfortunatley for a few reasons we have had to cancel our March holiday.
At present we have moved it to the 20th August till 3rd September for 14 nights, not yet decided on accomodation although it will probably be a villa.
We are not really thinking too far ahead at the moment.

Can you please update?


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wickesy

Can you put me in for 17th April to 1st May at Animal Kingdom Lodge please.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Please can you add Paulieuk1969 & Donaldduck66 - 6th to 20th Dec - Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jns

can you add us to 
16th oct 08   Beach club ???? 25th Oct Disney magic 1st Nov New York 3rd Home again 

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jns

Thanks Mandy


----------



## wayneg

All this year trips planned now, if you can update March and add others.

March 22nd-Apr 5th, Windsor Hills 8nts, Disney Wonder 4nts, Fairfield Inn LBV 2nts

August 1st-25th, 17nts Country Inn & Suites LBV, Sovereign Of The Seas 4nts, POR 3nts

Dec 25th-Jan 3rd Fairfield Inn LBV.

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## princess jackson

Please add us, CBR with free dinning 16 aug to 30 aug


----------



## And

11th - 25th June - Hotel Royal Plaza


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi could you change us for 7th Feb - 14th Feb 2009 Polynesian Resort. Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## FloridaSam

Can you add my trip please.

7th December - 4 nights OKW and 4 nights SSR.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## nannyj

Please can you add me to your huge list:

*2 - 16 October - staying in a villa.

Many thanks  : *


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## nannyj

Thanks Mandy


----------



## pixiepower04

Please amend my dates to 25/9 - 16/10 - Caribbean Beach.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Hi
Could you add my next trip: 25th October 2008, Disney Magic. (there will be some days in Orlando to add onto this but not confirmed which side of the cruise so I will add that bit in later!) Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Pinky166

Hi, please can you add me....!

Me and my DH will be there 2nd - 16th Dec, staying at Universals Hard Rock Hotel.    

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Pinky166

Hi Mandy......thanks for adding me   and I am really sorry to be a pain but we have just changed our booking! We our now staying 1st week at the Hard Rock and 2nd week at Wilderness Lodge.  

I was struggling to choose between them so we decided to do a week in each...... and get the best of both worlds!!


----------



## ~Fisharefriends~

could you add us? me dh and our two boys are going 10th-24th November staying at the swan hotel.

Thanks

Kirstie and family


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## bouncing_baby

Hi Mandy
Please can you add my trip - 2nd - 16th October staying in villa
Many Thanks


----------



## mikki.young

I'm lucky enough to have a second trip in 2008 - Nov 19 to Dec 15 staying at OKW with a week in the middle at Marriott Grand Vista.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya

can you please add me to September 13th to 27th staying at pop century

also december 25th for two weeks at legacy park villas

thanks v much


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## bouncing_baby

Hi Mandy
Sorry to be a nuisance but I don't seem to be on Oct 08 Holiday Chart.
Many Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

bouncing_baby said:


> Hi Mandy
> Sorry to be a nuisance but I don't seem to be on Oct 08 Holiday Chart.
> Many Thanks



So sorry, I must've missed it, I'll update it now


----------



## bouncing_baby

Hi Mandy
Many Thanks for that


----------



## mandymouse

bouncing_baby said:


> Hi Mandy
> Many Thanks for that



No probs


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

we will be there in from sep 23rd till oct 7th staying at our dvc home AKV


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## angelamc

Hi
We will be there from 27th March until 4th April staying at Tuscan Ridge villas,
and counting the days this is our first trip


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## smileyk8

we'll be there 27th April- 14th May. Staying POFQ for the first week (and doing minnie marathon 15km!) then down to fort lauderdale for 4 days and back to Hilton DTD for last few days before home


----------



## SNOWHITE7

Hi

We are going 11th-25th August 10 nights Paradise Pier Hotel DL then 4 nights in New York, first visit to both of them.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi we are staying at POFQ  1 - 15th september.


----------



## Dollyrar

We are staying 26/04 to 17/05  x


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Hi,

Just to confirm our August holiday is 14 nights at a Windsor Palms villa.


----------



## angel659

Hi 

CAn you add me to the list. 

12th-21st December (Waiting list 7-12th December) At home DVC Animal Kingdom Villas. Michelle and Bruce.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## JohnnySharp2

mandymouse said:


> Updating



Windsor Parks?


----------



## mandymouse

JohnnySharp2 said:


> Windsor Parks?



Oooops


----------



## JohnnySharp2

mandymouse said:


> Oooops


----------



## Nicola2010

Hi,

Can i be added to the list please.

We are going on our first home stay at SSR 27th Sept - 10th Oct 08   

Thanks

Nicola


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## penlanspice

Hi

Could you change me please we had to make a few alterations a while back

From 
penlanspice 25th Apr/9th May - Silverlake Resot

To
Penlanspice 25th Apr/11 May  - CSR - Westgate Resort

and our other one in Sept, now changed to Nov

from
penlanspice 27th Sept/16th Oct - Summerset resort, RC Cruise, BWV

to
Penlanspice  20th Nov/13th Dec - Miami - Princess Cruise - Silverlake - CBR

Sorry to be a pain


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## EPCOTFANROD

Hi,
    Can I be added to the list please.   Going 10th  - 24th August 2008 and staying at the Caribbean Beach Resort.

Many Thanks

EpcotfanRod


----------



## Babyboo

Just found this thread.  We are going 14-30 Aug staying at the Yacht Club and Portofino Bay.

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## Mrs Dazzle

Hi Mandy

Realised we're not on the chart 

We're off on the 9th August, returning on the 29th 

4 nights beach, 8 nights Orlando, villa at Indian Creek, then another 8 nights down the beach


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## craigs bride

Hi all we are coming to Orlando sept 2009 to get married and to visit Magic Kingdom with our 4yr for the first time


----------



## schumigirl

Hi, another one just found this thread! Can you add us on please, staying in POFQ from 19th sept 2008 till 3rd Oct 2008. Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## stephensmum

Can you add us to the list, please.  16-30 Aug 08 at CBR.


----------



## DISWolves

Just found this thread from UK Trip Planning..........

Can you add me on please

31 July - 22 August 2008     


Thanks


----------



## DISWolves

DISWolves said:


> Just found this thread from UK Trip Planning..........
> 
> Can you add me on please
> 
> 31 July - 22 August 2008
> 
> 
> Thanks




Forgot to add......AS Movies


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## princess jackson

Can you add us for the 2009 list.  Oct 15th 7night DCL, and fingers crossed 2 nights boardwalk, 5 nights AKV.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## crabbie1

Hi mandy
Can you put us on please
9th DEC-25TH DEC-
5 NIGHTS POP,4 NIGHT WONDER,6 NIGHTS SSR


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## merlin307

Hi 

Can you put us on please 

12th - 26th April - Davenport Area villa - Pinewood Country estates

thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## lagunn

Can you add us please
BWV 10th - 17th sept and AKL 17th - 24th sept..
thankyou


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CustardTart

Can you add us to the 2009 list please, Mandy???

August 8th to 29th 2009: 7 nights AKV; 7 nights DCL Magic Eastern Caribbean to Tortola; 7 nights Gulf Coast Villa... 

Thank you!!!


----------



## doaky

Hi please add, we're staying at Mickeys Vacation Villa in Indian Creek from 23/02/08  - 13/03/08.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mandymouse

doaky said:


> Hi please add, we're staying at Mickeys Vacation Villa in Indian Creek from 23/02/08  - 13/03/08.



Should this be 2009 or are you currently on holiday ?


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Hi - didn't know this existed unil I just read it on the planning board - doh!! 

PLease can you add us too please!!!

Hard Rock Hotel - 12th May 2008 until 15th May
Disney Wonder - 15th May until 18th May
Polynesian - 18th May until 22nd May
VIlla at LIndfield Reserve - 22nd May until 4th June

thanks ever so much!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CustardTart

Hi Mandy! Me again!  

Unfortunately, we've had to cancel our December 2008 trip so please could you delete our details so I don't want to burst into tears everytime I look at the Holiday Chart!!! 

Also the details of August 2008 trip have changed - the dates are now:
9th/23rd Aug- 7 nights DCL Mexican Riviera Cruise, 7 nights Disneyland Hotel...

Many thanks...


----------



## mandymouse

Oh no, sorry you've had to cancel Karen

Updating


----------



## DADAD

Dadad And Co  Off Site 29/12/08-11/01/09


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, an update, we are now staying at Boardwalk Inn, same dates. Thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## doaky

It was 2008 - now home and very sad !


----------



## NatalieMT

Ohh could you add me, August 2008? I'm staying at the Renaissance Orlando Resort at Seaworld from the 22nd to 25th and then at Disney Beach Club Resort 26th to 2nd September.

Thanks!  xxx


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## epcot1stfave

Hi Mandy, please put us on the list, Dates are  Sept 16 - 18 AKL, DCL WONDER, 21st -30th POR. Thanks..


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CustardTart

Please add me, Mandy!   As we had to cancel our NYE trip, I've been able to book a half-term trip for DS and myself!  

October 20th to 27th: BWV/SSR...


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Sempers

Hi

First post on here we are going on 23 July - 8th August
9 Nights at POR 7 nights Tradewinds Sandpiper St Petes


----------



## mandymouse

Welcome to the UK Community  

Updating


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

Hi

We our staying at AKV from 10th February to 20th February 2009


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Girlsontour

Can you put us down for the 15th May - 8 nights at CSR and then 6 nights HRH!!

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tarcc

hi we're going May 25th/June 8th '08 staying at Wilderness lodge


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## mickeys other woman

We are going 21st May for 2 weeks and staying at POR.


----------



## jue40

Hi all  

We are going 31st July  till 20th August 2008.  Cant wait 3rd trip of a lifetime  

Julie


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jockey

We are going on 21 Jan for 14 nights.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Hi,

we have changed our accommodation on the 31st May to the Best Western Movieland. Could you update this for us?

Thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disneyger

Hi Were going 27nov2008-18thdec2008 3wks staying at villa offsite Highlands reserve 
Geraldine


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jockey

Mandy, dates now 20 Jan - 4 Feb staying at GF and villa


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## davidmolliesmum

hi Mandy,
we're going 7th - 21st June 08 - Southern Dunes Villas


----------



## minnie29uk

Hiya,
Just booked for July 30th to Aug 20th.Id been holding off to see if there would be last minute prices,but gave in and baught BA!!
Just waiting for Dreams to get back to me - hoping an All Stars has these dates free,
Lynn


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## pixiepower04

Please could you amend my dates:

21st September  - 15th October 2008.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

Hi Mandy

We are now going for longer  

Monday 9th February - Monday 23rd February 2009

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## PudseyChancer

Hi, we are going on the 27th August for two weeks, staying onsite at AllStar Sports.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Kilted_Yank

HIya MAndy!

Could you find time to add our trip?

We will be at the Hilton Grand Vacation Club on I Drive form 17th through 31st August.

bill


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## sandshal

Hi Mandy/Kaylee,

Been meaning to post this for some time now!  Please can you add us to the list:-

The Halliday family (sandshal) 8th August - 25th August - Manors North Westridge and Hard Rock Hotel.

Many thanks!

Sharon


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

we are now staying at Port Orleans Riverside - 1st - 15th september 2008
the Polynesian from 14th - 21st February 2009
and Yacht Club 26th September -10th October 2009


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Pooh&friend

We will be at Old Key West on 20th October 'till 6th November. 174 days to go WooHoo


----------



## KayleeUK

Updating 

We will be there the same time


----------



## goldilocks

Could you please add us for 4th-18th September 2008. Staying at POFQ. Many Thanks

Sharon


----------



## wildwood

Hi could you please add me to the list , home to the mouse on the 12th december back on the 1st January 2009 staying in our villa . I wish everyone a fantastic and magical holiday


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Jentill

Hi, can you add me to the list?  We are going 19 Nov 09 - 5 Dec 09, 9 nights at All-Star Music and 7 night Disney Cruise.  Thanks


----------



## milomummy

Please can you add us? We're going away December 21st til January 7th, staying at Best Western Lakeside from 23rd Dec til Jan 2nd. (In Miami for rest of the hols)
Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## PudseyChancer

Hi, booked for August 2009, leaving on the 20th, 7 nights at the Sheraton 4 points, 14 nights at Pop Century.

Many thanks!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Princess x 2

June 10th - July 3rd 2008- Villa in Sunrise lakes


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## darthtatty

staying at the contemporary resort, leaving 13th may 2009, spending night in manchester
holiday 14th-28th may 2009


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## kellie37

we ar staying at the port orleans riverside 10th july until 31st july


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Netty

we are going  from 7th october-24th October staying at Indian Wells


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## natalielongstaff

can you add us as well please  

19th october 09 - 2nd november 09 

we don't have any more details yet on where we are staying


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## CustardTart

Hi Mandy! Had to change our plans for 2009 as DH decided he can't be out of the office during August anymore!!! 

So we're going for Easter 2009 instead - March 31st to April 14th staying at AKV and HRH...


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## minnie29uk

and booked flights for next year 
July 14th - Aug 4th 2009 ...prob be All Star Movies

Lynn


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya

can you move my christmas day trip to the 31st December 2008 please

also can you add me for 24th october 2009 staying at pop century

thanks anna


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wilma-bride

Can you add me too please Mandy (Joh, Gary, Sian, Rea and Daniel) from 19th October to 2nd November 2009.  Not sure where we're staying yet.  Haven't booked yet but I'm working on it


----------



## foxylady

Hi

Can i change my dates please.

We are now travelling 5 July until 19 July 2008.  11 nights at POR and 3 nights at AKL.

Thanks

Catherine


----------



## Goofysmate

Would us put us down for 27th Nov 08 to 11th Dec 08
Staying at Regal Palms Resort   
Thank you


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Belle68

Can you add me please, we are staying at Allstar Sports between 13th September and 28th September 2008.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## ravtino

Please add us

18th July till 18th August 2008

4 Nights POR
5 Nights Mediera Beach Condo
7 Nights Naples villa
14 Nights villa


----------



## Dimplenose

We're going in 2009 from July 27th to August 10 staying at All Star Movies.

Thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## saz331

Can you please add us for this year!   WE are off staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge and staying in a villa in hudson from 21st June till 15th July 2008

Thanks 

s


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

Hi there, could you please add us for 27Jun-11Jul'09.  Don't know where we're staying yet but the flydrives booked so we're definately going


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Tron[ADS]

Time for another entry for me, 15th May 2009 for 3 weeks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Dimplenose

mandymouse said:


> Updating



Thanks for updating but I'm afraid I've made a mistake, we're actually staying at All Star Music - I don't know why I typed Movies.  Sorry for that.  It was probably over excitement.


----------



## mandymouse

Dimplenose said:


> Thanks for updating but I'm afraid I've made a mistake, we're actually staying at All Star Music - I don't know why I typed Movies.  Sorry for that.  It was probably over excitement.



LOL, amended


----------



## markndean

September 08: 21st - 27th Quality Inn International
                                  27th - 29th All Star Sport
                                  29th - Oct 1st back to Quality

We are staying in disney for the weekend as we are doing the Expedition Everst Challenge on the Saturday evening.  Can't wait.

Also, January 2009 - 5th - 19th haven't book accomodation yet, but we are there for the Disney Marathon Weekend; doing the half!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disneyhockeymad

We're staying 28th June-12th July at LBV Resort and Spa. Just over 3 weeks, can't wait!!! :


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## karentan

we've changed our plans a bit, we're still going 4th til 25th november, but now its:
2 nights at the poly, 3 nights on the disney wonder going to the bahamas, then 16 nights in a villa in lindfields


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, we are no longer going in febuary, as I have final exams in the spring and will have a ton of work needing to be handed in. Still going in september 09 though


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## juliedean

We go on August 6th 08 and are staying at Windsor Palms..


----------



## nobodies36

9th-30th September - Pop Century/Hampton Inn @ Point Orlando


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wayneg

You have me listed like this below, please change last 3 nights from POR to AKL. Thanks

August 2008
wayneg 1st/25th Aug - 17nts Country Inn & Suites LBV, Sovereign Of The Seas 4nts, POR 3nts


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Ware Bears

We're going 16th December 2009 to 2nd Jan 2010, staying at Comfort Suites Maingate East.


----------



## Bolanette87

Ware Bears said:


> We're going 16th December 2009 to 2nd Jan 2010, staying at Comfort Suites Maingate East.



You head off on my birthday!! 

Bob xoxox


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## zoejayne

Hii All!!

Me and my boyfriends family are offsite from Thursday 24th July 2008 untill 7th August 2008!!!      i realllllllllllllly cant wait!!


----------



## Ware Bears

Ware Bears said:


> We're going 16th December 2009 to 2nd Jan 2010, staying at Comfort Suites Maingate East.



Mandy, you've put me down as coming back on 2nd Dec instead of 2nd Jan.  Although I'm sure I could quite happily stay there for 11 months!!


----------



## mandymouse

Ooops, updating


----------



## bazzanoid

We're going 25th nov - 12th december this year! :


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Sundariel

My boyfriend and I are going to Disneyworld Florida for 2 weeks (7th August - 21st August) and we'll be staying at the All-star Movies.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## fuse04

Think we are almost sorted for 2009, so please put us down for 17 May 2009 to 05 June 2009, staying at VWL, HRH and AKV


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## higgy66

Just seen this thread - we're going Sept 25th 2009 - October 9th - POFQ


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Dizneemad

You can put me down for
13th to 27th October 08 the Boardwalk villa's
30th April to the 15 May 09 the Boardwalk villa's
27th Sept to 11th Oct 09 Port Orleans riverside

thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tink's pal

Please could you add me to the list............12th dec 2008 - 2nd jan 2009 highlands reserve villa,

Thanx!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Hi Girls,

Can you amend my holiday please?

Remove this August's dates and replace with:
April 2009 7th/21st, Polynesian Resort/Terre Verde Villa

Thanks.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## LubyLoo

Hiya, I'm Lucy
I'm going to Disney and staying at the Disney Caribbean beach for a week then going on the Disney Cruise Line then back to the Disney Caribbean Beach for 5days. 

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

LubyLoo said:


> Hiya, I'm Lucy
> I'm going to Disney and staying at the Disney Caribbean beach for a week then going on the Disney Cruise Line then back to the Disney Caribbean Beach for 5days.
> 
> Thanks



What are your dates Lucy ?


----------



## MarkLyndaJakeChloe

We are heading off to WDW on 8th August staying at Beach Club Villas for 9 nights before sailing on the Wonder for 4 nights followed by 5 nights at Vero Beach.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jjk

Hi mandy

here are our changed dates 24 Aug/ 14th september 2008 Emerald island/contemporary resort


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## binkytell

hi mandy, could you please add our dates

             25th august to 8th september at cbr

 32 days to go


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Paul and Shirley

Hi Mandy,

Could you please add us to the list.  We are staying at the WDW Dolphin from 20 Sep 08 to 11 Oct 08 

Thank you

Paul and Shirley


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wayneg

Another trip to add please 
23rd/31st Oct - Fairfield Inn LBV


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi Mandy - please add my trip

11th to 31st December 2008 - Windsor Hills


----------



## LubyLoo

mandymouse said:


> What are your dates Lucy ?


I am going the Disney Caribbean Beach resort from 17th August to the 24th and starting the Disney Cruise on 24th August then back at the Caribbean Beach Resort until the 3rd September.


----------



## mandymouse

LubyLoo said:


> I am going the Disney Caribbean Beach resort from 17th August to the 24th and starting the Disney Cruise on 24th August then back at the Caribbean Beach Resort until the 3rd September.



Hey Lucy

Wow, not only am I at the Caribbean Beach from the 16th/24th Aug, but we get the Disney Wonder on the 24th too

Come and say 'hi' on our cruise thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785195


----------



## Haworthfamily

Hi Mandy

October 24th - Nov 7th 2008.
Emerald Island
Thank you
Sarah X


----------



## randomdisney101

mandymouse said:


> Hey Lucy
> 
> Wow, not only am I at the Caribbean Beach from the 16th/24th Aug, but we get the Disney Wonder on the 24th too
> 
> Come and say 'hi' on our cruise thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785195



Hey i'm staying at caribbean beach from the 20th to the 30th mabey we'll see each other lol
Caroline
xxx


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## konoche

useful 
thank you


----------



## wayneg

mandymouse said:


> Updating



You overlooked my post  #1182, another trip October 08.
Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

wayneg said:


> You overlooked my post  #1182, another trip October 08.
> Thanks



Sorry Wayne, updated


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

wayneg said:


> You overlooked my post  #1182, another trip October 08.
> Thanks



Mine too #1183

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Sorry about that, I wonder if I had a large glass of White Zinfandel that day  

Updated


----------



## SLumley

Hi Mandy

I'm stayingf at the POFQ from the 12th August -26th August. Could you add to your list. Thanks.


----------



## jackieleanne

Hi mandy staying at the Fairfield Inn LBV 25th August 8th September


----------



## DisneyB2B

Hi Many,

We are going on Sept 3rd - 17th and are staying in All Stars Music  cant wait!

thanks
Nic


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya

can someone please change my dates please

can you remove me from september 2008 as we cant go because of baby

in december 2008 we go 24th dec to 7th jan staying at legacy park

in october 2009 we go 24th to the 7th november staying at legacy park

thanks in advance

anna


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## comingtodisney

hi were staying from the 23 aug until the 6 sept 2008 at the cbr


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disneydafty

Hi 

Returning to the world 26th June 2009, Animal Kingdom Villas


----------



## CHEK

We'll be there from the 6th -23rd Feb   staying offsite


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## disneydafty

2ScottishPrincesses said:


> Hi there, could you please add us for 27Jun-11Jul'09.  Don't know where we're staying yet but the flydrives booked so we're definately going



I say's Scotland but where are you flying to / from and who are you flying with.

We are flying Virgin from Glasgow, it would be funny if we were on the same flight home.


----------



## shelleyhope

flying from Manchester 6th of March 2009 staying offsite


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated.


----------



## john storey

We are going on April 30th until May 22nd, provisionally booked in Saratoga Springs but are waiting for 7 month window when we will change to multiple resorts (depending what's available)


----------



## tarcc

going 21st August- 04th September '09 staying at the yacht club


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## irongirlof12

pleased to add that.... we are going from 21 Aug 09 until 4 Sept 09 staying at old key west


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated


----------



## Cinderella2006

irongirlof12 said:


> pleased to add that.... we are going from 21 Aug 09 until 4 Sept 09 staying at old key west



See you there, we have booked also.

We are going from 16th August 2009 until 30th August 2009 staying at Old Key West


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## grahamo

Hi I am going on 1st Nov to 22nd Nov 08 staying at The Royal Plaza,LBV
Then 31st March to 22nd April 09 also staying at The Royal Plaza ,LBV.

                Sylvy.


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

disneydafty said:


> I say's Scotland but where are you flying to / from and who are you flying with.
> 
> We are flying Virgin from Glasgow, it would be funny if we were on the same flight home.




 We're flying Virgin from Glasgow too....that must be what all the cool kids are doing next year


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## wickesy

Can you add me please - 25th March to 8 April 2009 at Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Pinky166

I forgot to post a while back to say we extended our trip in Dec 08 so we now return on 19th rather than the 16th!  

Also have booked for next year too - 31st August to 18th Sept 09, OKW with free dining.  

Thanks.


----------



## KayleeUK

Updated.


----------



## zara

We are going 29th April to 12th May 2009
   Glasgow to Gatwick to Orlando with Virgin.


----------



## zara

Forgot to say where we are staying -  Sleep Inn Seaworld
                                                       Comfort Suites Maingate
                                                      Whitesands Beach Resort in
                                                                       Anna Maria Island..


----------



## Vana

26th September 2 weeks staying at Econo Lodge Inn & Suites International Drive, Orlando .


Gatwick to Orlando with Virgin also


----------



## Neoshoegal

15-23 January 2009 at Fort Wilderness Villas & Yacht Club


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jjpenguin

Hiya,

can you add me... we're there from 22 Sept till 4th Oct at Saratoga Springs

Thanks!


----------



## tjwk

Hiya we are going on 3rd November-17th November 08
staying at quality inn plaza-i.drive


----------



## thepedigree123

Flying out on the 7TH OF FEBRUARY 09 for the fith time, also taking along a family of first timers....how much fun are they going to have?


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Cyrano

Hi we have our 1st trip to WDW booked for 25th June - 16th July.
Staying at the Fantasy World Villas


----------



## mandymouse

Cyrano said:


> Hi we have our 1st trip to WDW booked for 25th June - 16th July.
> Staying at the Fantasy World Villas



Woohoo !! how exciting Reid  

Updating


----------



## Cyrano

mandymouse said:


> Woohoo !! how exciting Reid
> 
> Updating



Thank you. I'll be bombaring you all for tips and advice.
Troops are   with excitement.


----------



## jockey

Can we be added for 17-27 May at the POP, thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jockey

I have just changed our hotel, can you update us now to AKV's thanks


----------



## Pinky166

Please could you update my trip for next year.  

Currently 31/8/09 OKW
Now 7/9 to 28/9 OKW, 1st Cruise - Wonder, Poly.

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## the halls

hi we are going on 27 sept-11 oct staying at highland reserve villas


----------



## SuperFuzz

*SuperFuzz* 16th Dec/6th Jan - Offsite at Best Western Lakeside


thankyou! woohoo


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

hi can you change my dates to 10th - 28th october 2009 please, staying at SSR most likely.


----------



## Vana

Departing Gatwick 26th september 2 weeks but staying at Gatwick hotel overnight 25th to make a more restful start.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

Can you add me again please? 23rd May 2009 - 30th may SSR.


----------



## jockey

Can you change my Jan trip to SSR, villa & GF and my May trip to AKV's Thanks


----------



## DISWolves

Hi Mandy

6 - 22 Aug 2009 (ASMovies)  23 - 27 Aug 2009 4 nights on Disney Wonder (Our first cruise  )

Thanks


----------



## CustardTart

Can you add me to the list, Mandy? DH and I are planning a romantic trip from September 9th to 19th 2009. We're staying at the Contemporary before sailing on the Magic...


----------



## lagunn

Can you add us. 
15th sept 09 - 6th oct 09.
Staying at Animal Kingdom villas.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## T16GEM

Hi Mandy

Could you please add us!  We are going 30th December to the 14th Jan Best Western Lakeside.

I can't wait!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## saratogagirl

Gem pointed out to me today that we are not on the holiday chart, I am very negligant this year.  December 12th to January 3rd, POFQ, Boardwalk, Royal Pacific and Saratoga Springs, please add our dates.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Mandy

Please can you add our next trip

May 2nd - May 9th 2009 @ Beach Club Villas


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Figaro's paws

Hi, newbie here - we are going May 4th-18th staying at Pop!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

An update for our october trip. 22nd October, 3 night cruise on the Disney Wonder!!


----------



## mandymouse

You lucky girl Claire  

Updating


----------



## crabbie1

Hi mandy
We are going 25th august till 8th september. SSR and AKL Villas

I have also changed the december vacation to just POP and OKW-Same dates though
cheers hun


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## jjk

Mandy could you add us Please

May 1- 8th staying at PoP century


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## SNOWHITE7

Could you add us please

2-16 August 2009 - OKW and Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## poppie123

Please could you add us.

Going 5th-19th August staying at Port Orleans Riverside

Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wideeyes

I just booked my accommodation for May and we are now staying at Beach Club Villas


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## laura_<3

Could you add us?

We're staying at All Star Sports resort on 2nd May 2009 for 2 weeks 

Thank You.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## helen.crump@hotmail.

Hi - This is my 1st post!!!

We are going 23/4 - 7/5 staying at Sheraton Vistana Villages


----------



## MorningGlory

Hi Kaylee, we are 28 April til 16 May 2009.  Up til 6 May will be spent in St Petes, from 6 May til the 16th is Days Hotel Main Gate West


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## nobodies36

4th-25th August 2009 - Port Orleans Riverside

TIA


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## angel659

Hiya 

Can you update my details December trip is cancelled. We are going in August 24-7th Sept at PORR.

Thank you.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Claire L

Oh now how did I forget to add our names  

Anyway Nathan and I are going Dec 1st to AKV and returning home Dec 12th, have one night at PBH on Dec 6th 

Claire


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## TotallyAngelic

HI

Can you add my cruise to the list:

Sarah and Tony: Disney Magic WB Transatlantic Cruise September 18th 2010

Thanks.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## cornish pixie

Hi could you please add us to the List
We will be staying at Highgate park from the 25th December to the 7th of January . 1 night at the Royal pacific Club Level just Because!!!

 cornish pixie


----------



## Pinky166

I know it's ages away but.....

12th - 24th June 2010 - Disney Magic!!! Northern European Capitals Cruise


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## feistyblue

Jan 5th - 11th at AsMo and Jan 11th - 26th at SSR

Thank you


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## islandmum

another one adding to the list:

PopCentury May 12th-17th
Villa at Silver Creek May 17th-26th
Miami/Palm Beach May 26th-May 30th


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## islandmum

further to my best mates having to change the dates here's our new dates if you could change and update for me  

now doing:

Sept 8th - 12th Miami
Sept 12th - 19th Villa at silver Creek Orlando
Sept 19th - 24th PopCentury.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## 2ScottishPrincesses

Hi there, could you update my details for me please?  We've changed our trip to 31Jul-01Aug POP and then 02-15Aug OKW....bring on that Free Dining 

Thank you


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Logan5

We're going on Jan 1st 2009 for two weeks and are staying at the POP


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Claire L

We are now travelling Feb 5th to 19th, first week at SSR and 2nd week at BWI 

Claire


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## BRobson

Can you add me too Mandy

BRobson - 11th - 25th Oct 


Thanks


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wayneg

Hi Mandy another trip to add please.
August 
6th-22nd OKW 
22nd-29th Disney Magic Western
29-31st AKL

Thank you.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## TinkTatoo

Hi Mandy

Can you add us please

21st Jul/22nd Aug
Saratoga Springs Resort, Sunset Lakes Villa, Disney Wonder (16th 4 night Cruise) & ?

and

19th Oct/2nd Nov 
Saratoga Springs Resort and Bay Lake Towers


----------



## mandymouse

Updating - I can't wait to meet you on the Disney Wonder Jakki


----------



## hotfudgesundae

Hi Mandy,

Can you add us please 

15th / 29th September 2009 SSR

18th Sep/ 2nd Oct 2010 Westbound Transatlantic Disney Magic 

2nd / 5th Oct 2010 SSR 

Trish and Michael


----------



## CustardTart

Just extended my September trip!!!    

I'll now be in WDW 9th/26th Sept 2009 - Boardwalk Villas, Disney Magic, Villas at Wilderness Lodge...


----------



## Neoshoegal

we'll be at the Saratoga Springs from the 9 until 23 September 2009


----------



## *Iloveflorida*

can you add me please?
i will be going 16th-30th of july 2010 staying at all star music


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## angel659

Hi

Can you make these changes on the the 24th August-7th we are now staying at a villa at Indian Creek. 

Can you also add 21st Feb-28th Feb staying at POFQ. 

Thank you.


----------



## binkytell

hi, we are goin 30th july to 17th august staying at polynesian, akl, and pop


----------



## tony64

21st Nov to 5th Dec. only booked the flights so far.


----------



## florida sun

updated


----------



## Lisash

Can you add me please 23rd August to 7th Sept.


----------



## florida sun

Updated


----------



## sandshal

Hi Sue 

Just realised I haven't added the next holiday to the list, so here goes .....

sandshal 9th - 25th August - Sheraton Vistana Villages

Thanks

Sharon


----------



## wideeyes

I have changed my May dates to 25th April - 2nd May, not sure where we are staying yet, most likely POP. So now even less time to wait!! 

Also staying at Animal Kingdom Villas in October .


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## nobodies36

I've got another to add- 1st-15th December 2009 @ BCV (resort may change)


----------



## florida sun

updating


----------



## jns

25th Aug - 10 Sept  hoping to be staying in the Beach Club villas again
only 10 more days till I can stay to book at the 7 Month window for DVC


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## granmaz

29th April - 8th June. SSR, BCV, Villa.

7th Sept - 18th Oct. SSR, Disney Magic, DVC ?, Villa.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## hannah_montana

Hi  

We are going April 23rd 2009, staying at Quality Inn Maingate West for 7 nights, then going on a 3 night cruise on the Wonder April 30th, then back to the same hotel until May 7th! Very excited


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Paulieuk1969

26th Sept/10th Oct - Animal Kingdom Villas (Jambo House)


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## sandshal

Hi Mandy,

Can you change my details please, it's now:-

sandshal 9th - 26th August - Ginn Reunion Resort  

Thank you ......... Sharon


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## eyoreaud

Hi Mandy! 

Please can you add me? 27th March 09-17th April 09 Sheraton Vistana Villages.

Cheers my dear!


----------



## mandymouse

No probs, updating


----------



## LeCras

AKV 1BR concierge 20-26 September, followed by 7 nights in a cat 3 aboard the Disney Magic.  

Plan for 2010 is a GV at SSR 2-14 May.  

Charlotte


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## tony64

For our Nov. trip the first week will be in *Barefoot'n in the keys at Old Town*


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## nannyj

We are going from 4-18 Oct and staying at Oak Plantation.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Can you add me please *2010* 4th May - 12th May Enclave Suites
12th May - 14th May Hard rock Hotel and 14th May - 28th May Pop Century xx


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Natasha&Matt said:


> Can you add me please *2010* 4th May - 12th May Enclave Suites
> 12th May - 14th May Hard rock Hotel and 14th May - 28th May Pop Century xx



Now Departing on the 3rd May and staying at the enclaves an extra night x


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Tinks1984

May 2010

6th - 22nd - Disney's All Star Sports

Excited already!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Tink2312

Can you add me please:
21st March 09 - 6th April 09
Staying at Pop, Coronado Springs and Blue Heron Beach Resort 
Only 5 weeks to go


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## eyoreaud

Hi Kaylee  

Can i add the Disney Swan and Coronado Springs to the end of my stay in March/April this year?

Thanks xXx


----------



## florida sun

Updating


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

We'll be at POFQ from 8 - 22 June 09


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## gemmybear83

Could you add me in for 30th Sept-14th Oct POFQ


----------



## wideeyes

My April trip is now all stars Music.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## amystevekai&bump

I didn't realise this list now went up to the end of 2010 - so I'd better put my name down!! 

Dec 11th 2010 - Jan 8th 2011!!! - Polynesian, Disney Magic, Boardwalk Inn & Hard Rock Hotel

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

Hi, please can you add us to the list.  We are going May 5th until May 19th and we are staying at POP.

Many thanks. xx


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

We are going in 2009.  Sorry, forgot to put that!


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## wayneg

Another to add now I booked hotel last night. 

May 21st-30th 2009 Country Inn & Suites LBV 


Thank you.


----------



## mandymouse

Updating


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Looking at the summary page I see that some people have put dates for when they are on the Disney Cruise ship - so in case anyone from the UK boards is joining me  - please could you add my dcl dates of (18/12/10 - 29/12/10) - thanks ever so much!


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## garry.leann

H im Leann and me and my husband garry and two young sons are going to disney in november 2009 10th till 24th staying at the marriot cypress harbour.


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------



## pigby

Please add us to the list - we are going from 15th - 29th May and splitting our stay between All Star Music and Beach Club Villas


----------



## mandymouse

Updated


----------

